# Poppet Flats Railroad



## PoppetFlatsRR

This is my first layout, and I do things a lot differently than what the norm is. I had no idea how to build a lay our, what I wanted to do with it, or how to construct it.

I decided to build a layout frame out of box tubing, that was hinged and allowed me to pull the side up and not lose my garage space. Here are some photos of where I am at with it. Most of it isn't glued down, and the scenery is still in process. I don't like using the plaster, so all scenery will end up being just styrafoam.


----------



## Nikola

What nice and neat work! Well done.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The last picture shows my hill that I have to deal with due to my stupidity, but I can pull 20 cars up it with Broadway Limited PA's and Kato locos. I made my upper mountain area to resemble the Durango to Silverton route, but it is too high. Also has too many S turns, but it works. I will most likely do that over in the future to make it easier on the locomotives and my sanity. I plan to add another 80 foot of length during the winter months. I only work on it from December to late May, as have too many other things involved with during the summer. Still work as much as the company needs me and summer is the busy time.

I have a little more than 10 months work in the rail road. But planning to work on it a lot more this winter, actually hope to be working steadily on after October.

Thank You Nikola


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Forgot to put the original Durango Silverton part in. It has the plaster mountains that I absolutely hate, the back side of it is the styrofoam stuff that I am not making


----------



## Magic

Wow, that's a much bigger layout than I first though.
Looking good. Some nice looking rocks in the last pic.

Foam is all I use for mountains, works good for me.

Magic


----------



## sid

that thing is huge . i like it


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks guys, when I get started on it again, I will try to keep everyone up to speed on my plans. It will be fantastic to be able to run things by someone else.


----------



## Deane Johnson

I'd give this an A+ in all respects. I love to see new innovative ideas executed.


----------



## DonR

It sure looks great...but I have to put in a special
GOOD JOB for the very neat and organized under
table wiring. You just don't see that kind of work
very often. I would be ashamed to show the
mess under my layout.

Don


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

again thank you for your kind words. 

It made the wiring easier by having the hinge.  It is operated by and ATV winch, that is wireless. It pulls it to a 90 degree angle, but with the track not being glued down I only take to 45-60 degrees. The back side of the lay out, I had to crawl around under the lay out, so wont be quite as much going on. lol

Posting on here is making me anxious to get back at it. Have several towers to build in the next two months and an off roading week near Silverton starting the 17th of September. I think after that I will able to spend a lot of time with the rail road. 

Thank you guys for the compliments, I live in the mountains, quite a ways from town. Very few people have seen my train layout. Means a lot to have others that are into this appreciate my efforts.


----------



## Fazeman

Absolutely stunning work! Beautifully scenery and uniquely heads up technical job. I hope you present a run through on YouTube when you are finished. The mining pit is totally cool.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Regarding the quarry, that is to cover the center hole so I have access to the whole track. It is made out 5 pieces of 2 inch styrofoam. It goes two above the flat, which is two sheets above the board level and two below. I just lift it up and put it off the table to work on track or to install buildings, the same thing with other one. They weigh nothing and fill a hole that I didn't like looking at. My guess they will be somewhat fragile when they are done, but necessity created them. had thought about making one a big lake, but decided on the tribute to Moab, where I spend a lot of time.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

My long range plan is to have all open areas closed with modular lay ins. No track but buildings and lakes, with roads connecting the sides to each other. That is a long way off for sure.


----------



## VegasN

DonR said:


> It sure looks great...but I have to put in a special
> GOOD JOB for the very neat and organized under
> table wiring. You just don't see that kind of work
> very often. I would be ashamed to show the
> mess under my layout.
> 
> Don


Same....


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you guys, means a lot for your acceptance.

Here are a few of pictures of building I have pre made for installation. each has a spot, but want to do the ground work first them drop them in and work up around them.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

A few more. All are lighted and have multiple floors.

I have not started weathering anything. Figure I will start somewhere in the back and learn how to do it, on building and the train. 

This is such a great hobby, so much to learn, so much to do, so many experiments. 

I have figured out how to put lights in the trucks, have several logging trucks with head lights, tail lights and flashing yellow. The Waste management trucks will all get that treatment.


----------



## Magic

Wow! Lots of things to make a great RR even greater.
Those Waste Management trucks are sooo cool.

Magic


----------



## sid

very nice . love all the lights makes it more real like.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Here are few other things I can get pictures of. The two locos are the new Tier 4 Scale Trains and the last is part of my Monument Valley area buttes.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

May have gotten a little close on the truck lights. DUH I don't like to finish anything, as my pea brain is always thinking of something else, so I work an area, or building until I get tired of messing with it and then move onto another project. It keeps me interested and excited to see if what I thought about worked. I have learned how to change the mountains and rock bases, and just starting to cover them with dirt, weeds and flowers. May have a little snow on the top of the mountains. My back drops will be that of the area around Ouary, Colorado with Mount Snefels prominently displayed, the other side will be the route from Grand Junction down to Ouray and from Cortez up thru Lizzard head pass. If I ever get that far.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Locomotives from Scale Trains


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Sorry about the car picture, I deleted it when I saw it.

Pictures did not come out as clear as they should be will try to take some more when I get home.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Added a few locos to the Roster ( l think that is the terminology). 2 Athearn Challegners, a Big Boy, 2 4 Tier 44C and a F9 Santa Fe. I have gone totally nuts on locomotives. No way I will ever be able to use them. But I see something and just decided I need it.


----------



## sid

poppet hahah i do that too. funny when i see it i dont need it i just want it. like a spoiled kid hahahahahaha Thats what the OL calls me hahahah


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well spent the day under the table today, wiring in switches again, as I moved the control from the center to the outside and on the back so I can see what goes on, on most of the track. For some stupid reason I felt I need 38 switches to this point. Initially I had them all soldered, as I was somewhat able to do them above the table. I have given up, just not going to get finished, so have bought quality butt connectors, and that is still a pain the butt. Still have 15 to go, and that does not count the new expansion I plan on doing this winter. Way too hot to be crawling around under the table in the summer.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

My goal is to have a lighted display with current train moving thru switches, giving me the location at all times. That is the reason for the open area above. Another slider will be there. I am guessing a long way off. lol


----------



## J.Albert1949

Poppet --

That's too many switch levers in a row!
I could never remember them all, even with numbers!

Even with this many, I sometimes throw the wrong one:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I ran it for quite awhile, left are for the sidings on the left, the large group is for the main line on the main table and the ones on the right are for the train station, round table and upper mountain loop. When the main train is running the main line only two switches ar thrown to turn. I can run 4 trains independently, and three on the main line if I pay attention. Thank god the power switch is close by. Have had some near fatal colisions for sure. Not only trains dying, but me having a heart attack!

I normally just loop the main line on the outside and run it. Do the switching on the inner two lines. Not a rail road person, just having fun, but it keeps me very busy when I have more than three trains running.


----------



## Chaostrain

I've not seen switch controllers like these before. Where do you get them? Who makes them?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

They are Kato switches for N and HO scale. Plug into their switches. But only come with a 35 inche cord. Most of mine are a good 20 foot away, some nearly 40 foot. A lot of work under the railroad to say the least. Unfortunately no electricity is maintained in the switch or the actual track switch. Just back and forth, so no way of lighting them on the track. I want to figure away to do that. When the buildings are in and all the trees, will not be able to see from the control area. Thank gawd for the wireless controller. lol


----------



## sid

poppet you could maybe put a switch at each turnout so that when thrown it activates it with some leds attached like a switch light or sumtin . but powered by another source . just an idea maybe. or a switch that is activated by the kato switch to turn on such leds. sumtin like that.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

At this time above my ability level. Have so much to learn, I will give your idea some thought when it gets close to the time to work on that. I had them all working last winter, then decided to pull everything off, all the buildings, all the sound/noise devices 
to work on the base track. Having it hanging at 90 degrees all the time is going to put a lot of strain on the glue/silicone whatever I use. That has been my biggest concern. I have decided to drill holes in the rails and insert regular pins through them into the styrafoam. I think it will hold the track that way. On buildings, glue dowels to the high corners and insert into holes drilled into styrafoam. I want to make it look like something again. 

Thank you for your suggestion, will talk with you about it this winter I hope.


----------



## Chaostrain

I see. Kato switches are designed specifically for Kato turn outs. Thank you for the info.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Correct Chaostrain. They only work with their turnouts. And it does not actually have any electricity at the turnout. I would call it a pulse. 

Not really up on this side of it, but have it working. Dumb luck I guess. I think DC might make the lighting for switches easier, but don't really know. Need to do a lot of studying on the matter for sure. My main project is to get the track glued down so I can insure the trains run correctly.


----------



## DonR

The most easy way to throw twin coil turnouts and
have panel or trackside lights is to use the
Stapleton 751 D. If your Kato turnouts use
single coil motors you would want the 751K

http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/751D.HTM

It is a panel toggle that throws the points with a
single burst of power and at the same time controls
LEDs to indicate point direction. It requires 12 Volts
DC for operation.

You would simply disconnect the wires to your existing
turnout control switches and reconnect them to the
individual 751Ds.

I don't think there is any way you can have panel
light indicators controlled by your existing switches.

Don


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you Don. That sounds like it might work. I glanced at it and does seem to be what I am looking for. Mentions Kato specifically.. It would be good to have the switch lights at the turnout. Just so I can see if is open or not. Eashy to get to the control with a wireless controller, but knowing where I have to go would help, rather than just running around looking. Maybe it is just that I am getting lazy. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

New additions to the roster, I think that is the correct terminology for you real rail road guys.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Try a few more, ahh!!! won't work, have to retake the photos. Later. Realized what I did. Turned the phone over and the pictures do not automatically flip. Will retake the photos and get them. 

My layout is what I like, so you will be seeing things that really don't belong for some. I wanted to do steam, but had a lot of problems with them on my upper loop. Went away from them, but now ran into a deal I could not pass up. I purchased used, but working perfectly two challengers and a Big Boy, DCC with sound. I have vowed to make my upper level work so I can see and hear these three beautiful locomotives run. Pictures shortly


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

My original layout was based on the Southern Pacific steam locomotive. Had a lot of problems getting it converted to DCC and sound, finally gave up on it and moved to more modern day disels. Recently I was offered a tremendous deal on three Athearn Steam locomotives, with DCC and Sound. Two Challengers and a Big Boy, all three for a total of 300.00. I could not resist, so have vowed to make my upper loop work to take these three thru it. Will be fantastic to see them and hear the whistle echoing in my mountains.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The other Challenger.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

And my new diesels by Scale Trains. I wish I could get better pictures of these. They are so detailed for N scale, nothing I have is really comparative to them.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Here are my newest diesels.


----------



## VegasN

Wow....I sure have fallen behind. Everything looks amazing! Coming along like a pro.
Love those BNSF locomotives. I have two C-44W's (DC), and I just adore them. I also have a BNSF GP38-2 and I just love them all. I really like the color and looks of the BNSF line.


----------



## lend33

Wow- I love the layout, and everything you put on it. Nice job!!!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks guys, really appreciate your comments.

I love the BNSF colors to. I travel to Colorado quite a bit along the southern side and see them in three, four and five engines, with pushers. Normally coal load.

But on occassion we see them in the Pass area in SoCal.

I have been working a lot of hours the last month, and even though I had planned to work on the layout, it has not happened much. Maybe I can do it this weekend, but Saturday is college football, so will be glued to the TV most of the day I am sure.

Just got my City of Los Angeles passenger cars. Need to go to the shop and open them up.


----------



## tankist

holy sh. is that a welded square tubing benchwork you have going? bah, now that is one way to go.

looking good!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Yes mine is all welded 2x2 box tubing, with a winch to raise the east end up and down. It is approximately 18 foot long and 10 foot wide. It stands a 90 degree angle so I have use of the garage. The back side is one table 4 foot by 16 foot and the back run is 2 foot x 18 foot. Will be addin another corner pieces that will be 3 feet wide and 9 feet long, in and L so another 12 foot by 3 foot. 

A single lap on the main line at a scale speed of 45, takes a little over 9 minutes. I actually have about 8 months in the rail road. Work from Late October to mid May on it. Too much stuff going on during the summer. Mountain Biking, Road Biking, Kykaking, car shows, and of course the called into work emergencies.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Another busy week with work. I am working on my third retirement. I just can't stay away from work, if you can really call it that. I locate, design and build remote micro wave towers for internet, and future control towers for autonomous cars. I get to drive my 4X4 or quad all over the mountains of SoCal, Colorado and Utah. A lot more fun than work. But I hate walking by the layout and thinking about all the things I want to do to it, but out the door I go. Getting close to making a turn towards the garage. Feel it is getting closer every day. You guys motivate me with your knowledge and layouts. So glad I found this forum.


----------



## Chaostrain

Sounds like your work would be good for photography too. If nothing else it could give you ideas for landscaping.


----------



## VegasN

I agree. I would be taking pictures of road side buildings, scenery in the desert and mountains.....using it all for reference…..I would also be gathering, rocks, dirt, sand, twigs.....all kinds of scenery materials....


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I just returned from Silverton, Colorado, a week of mountain biking and off roading. But I did a lot of gathering stuff. 

I have some pictures of the Corkscrew Gulch Turntable. I will try to get them up soon. Had to hike into see it, truly amazing what they did back in the 1880's on the sides of the mountains. Can not imagine the work involved in mining the area. Also some pictures fo the Yankee Girl mine.

A long run of the rail road ties that led to the turn table. 

Got to watch the Durango to Silverton train come into Silverton several times. About the neatest thing I have ever seen, every time. lol

Took a lot of pictures for reference on the layout. But most of my layout is from memory of areas that I truly love. 

Also just picked up two new Broadway Limited SD 40-2 units. They may be better than the Scale trains overall. Detail is excellent, but the sound is incredible. Will get some pictures of them in to.

Anxious for the next couple of months to pass so I can seriously get back on the layout. I have an expansion I want to do over the winter months so every train does not have to run up thru my mountain area, but has a longer route than the original board. Still have to figure that out.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Photos


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Real photos


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The Turn around


----------



## VegasN

Great pics, thank you for those!! If you have more, post them in the "Railfanning" thread in General Discussion section.....


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks for that information VegasN. Never really knew where to post photos. 

I took rocks and slivers of wood that I found away from the site. They will be used in my recreation of them on my lay out. Had wanted to spend time in the Kayenta area of Arizona. It is a fantastic area, I think known as the swell, not sure on that. Did get several pictures that I will be using in my lower layout area. Unfortunately they did not come out as well as I would have liked, but because I was there, I can use them to set the depth and regularity of them off to the North of 160. It almost looks like shark fins coming out of the ground. Very unusual. I have an area near a mine I plan to use the look.


----------



## VegasN

NIce…..looking forward to seeing the new landscaping in place.....


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Spent last night working on the switches. Hope to have all of them working tonight. I have two areas that I plan to use the mine remnants I found. Need to find a Z scale steam engine that will fit the old delappadated mine idea. Another winter project. Most likely will have to make the ore cars from scratch.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well finally got all 36 switches working, and then being the dummy I am added 6 more. Still have to wire the new additions. Almost finished glueing the track down. Still need to drill holes in every other piece or 20 inches of track and run a pin or screw into the styrofoam to keep it in place when it is at 90 degree angle from the floor.

Will be working on my bluff/mesa area the next few nights as it may have to be modified for the tunnels on the south end. Base is there, but need to do some more cuts and dusting with dirt and pebbles, twigs and the like. This will be mounted permanently soon. 

Also plan to paint the whtie area to numerous browns and tans to go with the area. Then will work on a section at a time to start putting in the building I have built. Should see a lot of progress in the next week, as the wife is off to Missouri and the home for a few days, and then out to Hawaii. Free time should be in abundance. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Still have a lot of work to do on the back side, because you can walk behind it. I learned on a later area, a way to hide the lines of the styrofoam, so will be working on that to..Originally had not planned for that.. Also want to add a little more orangish color to this section.


----------



## Magic

One heck of a mountain and it looks terrific. :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## Stumpy

The bluff/mesa looks awesome!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you gentlemen. 

I have finished glueing down the three tracks that run under the mountain, and test fit it again last night. I had intended on it always being removeable, but have now decided to hot glue it down in a couple of places, due to the possiblilty of it shifting and causing derailments under it. I also have put dowls in it to keep it in place.

Finished making a second drop in bridge, so that I can lift the board when needed.

Also notified by Scale Trains that my last locomotive is on its way. #26 Big Blow diesel will be arriving towards the end of this week, first of next. This will complete my train buying. Don't have enough time to run all of them, so have to stop the madness. lol

Question for the experts. In your oppinion what are the best rolling stock units. I have Atlas, Athearn, Kato, Red Caboose and a few more. I want to do ore cars, around 30 to back into flood loader area. Need something that manages the switches. Will be some freight cars, but the main idea is ore cars. Thanks in advance


----------



## VegasN

Looks amazing!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Got to work on the layout last night. I am working on the flat just out of the bluff and decided to upgrade the bluff. Hopefully the pictures will work. I am doing actual dirt from local areas and from some clumps of dirt I brought from Utah, Arizona and Colorado. No idea why, but just want the real thing so to speak.

Pictures worked, but wanted to put a few more touches on it before I post them. Maybe later tonight


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Trying to get pictures up


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I plan to finish the flat area as far as ground cover, this evening. I have a another mesa that I am going to rework and glue the dirt down. Also have a quarry that I have started, but not near completion, will work on that later tonight. Would like to get two of three done this weekend. NO WORK!!!!! Yea!!!

The tunnel entrances will be covered some. Not sure what I want to do with them. I like the rough unfinished look, but also like the nice brick/rock/concrete look.

I have been running some trains the last few nights. Have discoverd that when doubled up, my Broadway Limited 6000's don't seem to like it. So unfortunately with the hill in the back being so steep, they will not run the upper level. No problems with 
Kato diesels. 

The new Scale Trains have some probems, but I think I am figuring them out .

Broadway Limited SD40-2's work with three locos. 

This was my fault, I built the top without enough research, and have too many S turns for it to work for all locos. The longer engines are the problem. But i have a Big Boy and a Big Blow that go thru it just fine. Frustrating at times.

Eventually will redo the mountain and put some straights in, and remove the plaster mountains, replace with the styrofoam.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I am also planning on doing Kato gray ballast along the track. Should make a good contrast.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Here are a few more, still don't have pictures of the Moab bluff. Correction you can see a small part of it on the last picture on the right.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Here is part of the Bluff, it is not finished, need to do the base then sand/rock on an angle to blend it into the board. This is a removable piece for access to center of track. The quary is the same.

Forgot, pictures of my train wreck. More to come I am sure.


----------



## Gramps

WOW!:appl:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

From one old gramps to another, thank you sir.

This the first weekend since May that I have been able to work on the layout. Being a little on the crazy side I tend to overdue things.. This is my first layout and it seems to be growing on a daily basis. Have plans for another 60 foot of track over the Holidays. But want to get the ground/white styrafoam covered prior. 

Here are few more photos of what I did today. I had built all the buildings awhile back and did the lighting, but some of them aren't working so will have to go thru them before final attachment.


----------



## Magic

Looking good. :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you Magic.

Still trying to get the latest photos up, just seem to be having problems with my phone I guess


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Finally worked. The center section is a lift out area for track maintenance and working on the center of the lay out. I will do some loose dirt on that area when it is installed. Then just vacuum it out when I need access. More work tonight. Getting an early start on layout season, normally don't mess with it until after Christmas. Want to get all the styrafoam covered soon.

Have to learn how to do the streets with black top and concrete. Youtube here I come


----------



## Stumpy

Looks great!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you sir.

Well the weather has gotten me today. No electricity and my back up generator has become a mouse urnal. No workie no more, and the back up generators back up has been deployed at a tower site. So setting in the dark today, working off the truck inverter.

Had plans for today, but that is the life in today's railroads I guess


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

After the lay out is closer to completion, all the conduit and air lines will be re routed under the board and then a real life back drop for each area will be done by AVI Graphics.

Pictures of the Utah Swell, Moab, Kayenta, Mount Sneffles, and the Durango High line will be used and married together


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

No news today, other than had to go climb towers in the wind. This has been a very long week with winds in the 20's and gusts well above 100MPH. These fires are as close to hell on earth as we are going to get. Just thankful nothing is out my way, but we have another month or two of the Santa Ana's to look forward to.

Headed out to rewire a tower, and hopefully will get to work the layout yet tonight when I get back. Have been so busy with it the last week, I hate missing a day.

I am thinking I will use a gray ballast like the Kato track, actually a Kato product. Will that look alright with all the orange/brown/tan or should I use something closer to the mass of the layout. As it moves to the North and west it will change color some, a little lighter than back to the orange as it heads into the mountains.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I am really looking for ideas, comments, and advice. Any and all would be greatly appreciated. Going to some work in the passenger yard area, so that is going to need to be concrete or black top. Looking at trying smooth foamies to make the concrete, any thouhts on that?

I know I have a few distractions between the rails, but just wanted to make it different. Trying to figure out what color to use as ballast. Will research information about Utah and Colorado railroads to see if I can get a color I like.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I am a total beginner on this stuff and I need guidance, before I run off the rails again. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Had hoped for some input on this, but realize N scale is way down the list. But it is what I got so will keep plugging forward.

Started work on my Sycamore trees today. I need about 20 of them I think. Got 5 made, but not all latexed yet. As usual the pictures are not working so will try to post them tomorrow.


----------



## Gramps

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I am a total beginner on this stuff and I need guidance, before I run off the rails again. lol


If that's true you will be Rookie of the Year. Great work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpy

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Trying to figure out what color to use as ballast. Will research information about Utah and Colorado railroads to see if I can get a color I like.


If you google "railroad ballast" or "track ballast" you'll find that ballast comes in about every color imaginable. I figure prototype track uses whatever is quarried closest. So, yeah, find out what quarries are digging out out there and go with one you like. 

I've never really paid attention, but I bet tracks out west aren't ballasted with the bright gray granite stone that's used around here.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have decided to use Woodland Scenics Buff Fine for the ballast on the main flat area of the track, the mountains in back will be light gray, two different regions. I plan on a SoCal mountain range (between Hemet and Beaumont, that will require a different color I think. Drive near the railroad tracks every day, but have never concentrated on the ballast. That is a few weeks off most likely.

Worked on some trees for the Utah/Arizon/New Mexico flat lands. Doing trees off of the ones in a Canyon near my home. We are desert, but at altitude so should be similar. Ours are not terribly tall but spread out, just love the look of them so hope mine are close enough.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Setting up all buildings with lights prior to the dirt going on. Want to have paved parking for some of the businesses. Some will be gravel.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The above photos are of my MOW building, a large factory, still to be determined, power company, and waste management in the distance. Small building in the front will not be in that area. I have a shipping container site going in that area. It will be concrete with shipping containers stacked around and a rolling crane. I am using HO scale lights to light the area at night. I think they will resemble the large freeway lights, or may modify some Wonderland Scenics Nano bright LEDS to give it a brighter look at night.

I have wired in my thunder and lightning set up and it looks kool, but no way to get good pictures of it. Still trying.

Still have about ten more trees to make for the creek bed. Will have several flood loaders in the center, will have to modify the track some I think to accomplish that. May do away with the round house.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Here are some of my trees, they are supposed to be Sycamore trees, but I think a little to dark. But like the way the trunks turned out


----------



## Magic

Some nice looking trees. Will look good on the layout.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Sorry for double posting the trees. I had forgotten I posted them. Oh well I am old!!!!!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

As stated before, I seldom finish anything. I moved from the desert to intermodal area, and worked on concrete. I am not using plaster on the layout other than connecting gaps. 

So worked on concrete around the intermodal building, the locomotive repair building and the MOW area. Some of the buildings are not wired in yet, but lights and people are in them.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

As usual the pictures won't post. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## Lemonhawk

This forum has about the easiest way to post pictures. Since you download the pictures from your PC to the forum for storage, you don't need any intermediate storage app. go to advanced and click the paper clip. click choose file and find it on your pc then down load them. click the paper clip again to insert them in your message.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Not saying it isn't easy, it just does not work for me all the time. No idea why. Just have to deal with it.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Trying to ge the pictures to load.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

some how I can't get them all to post, so will just take what I can get. Pretty sure it is something I do wrong. Srory of my life.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Working on changing from dirt to concrete around the intermodal area, the loco repair and the huge quarry area. Have a lot of wokr to do on the quarry so it will slow me down some. Lumber mill in its rough stages


----------



## Magic

Poppet I see what you mean about the S curves but if they are running OK 
I think I would leave them in if I could. Trains would sure look good going through them.

Everything else is sure looking great, you do some fine work.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you for the kind words. It is interesting on the S curves. All of my Kato stuff goes thru it with no problem, BLI I have to cut the coupler curve thingy, and they will go thru double butted. But the Scale train stuff will not go thru under any circumstance.

It is neat watching the intermodal cars go thru it and the Zephyer/Milwaukee Road/Daylight. I have a set of Kato F3's that I thought would be a problem, but they zip right thru with 11 passenger cars behind them. I know it isn't supposed to be done that way, which I learned about 3 months after building it. But the frame is welded and the mountains are all plastered. Board cut out, and mounted, glued, so it is going to be there for awhile. Maybe when the bottom is done, I will take on the task of correcting it. For now I just keep trains that won't make it, out of the mountains.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well as usual I have moved to another area to work on. No idea why, but decided to work on the area before the passenger train yard, hopefully the pictures will work.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have decided to use the light gray fine ballast for the track. Used it for a the gravel in this parking lot/slash logging road. The logging truck is not in danger, just no wires ran thru the scenery for the lights to work, so it won't set straight. The road should have been a little wider, but they will just have to figure a way to get around each other if it happnes ...

I did a little more on it than the pictures show. The lights are in the building, and the trees and rocks, shrubs and such are in the turn. I used a couple of rocks I brought back from Colorado, one of my mines will be just to the left of this area, and it will have wood from an actual 1880's. The other one will be high in the mountains to the left of the station. Having so much fun, going from one end to the other. 

Tomorrow plan to do concrete between the rails of the passenger train staging area. Using styrene and marking it in half inch square, then painting gray and some black wet brush dobbing to get to look more real. I bought an old time cutting board that we used in grade school. Works perfectly. It should make, making the station area easy. 

Have learned that Kato does make the best overall trains for me. I am a fan of broadway Limited, have been for awhile. But they are touch on every thing. The Kato's just go, don't derail and I don't have to worry about them. Mountain worthy will be the new name for them. The others will be religated to flatlands.

I had six trains running this evening. too many for my skill set, but I made it for about an hour, and didn't pull out the few remaining hairs I have on my head.

The next time I get brave, I will take a video of the layout. The last time I tried it did not end well, it ended and I guess you could say it ended near a well.

Have to get the trains in line, going to the Train Club meeting next Saturday. I wrote a letter about how disappointed I was in the club. They are making changes...

I get to give a class on carving foan. Should be interesting.


----------



## Chops

Amazing rock scenery. Looks like you shrunk it down from the real item. A dazzling modern era layout.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

It photo graphs well. Not that perfect trust me. 

I travel around the southwest quite a bit. I am always looking for different locations, and the dirt/rocks that are in that area. There are several different colors of dirt on the layout so far, various redish colors, but as I move to the train station it will change to a golden brown color with gray and white rocks. Each area will have a name from one of my favorite places in the south west, along with dirt, rocks and tiny pieces of wood.


----------



## 89Suburban

Nice work.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I am currently researching an ethanol plant. Not a lot of corn in the areas I am modeling, but there are some in Wyoming and northern Colorado. Just a long drive for the truckers


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you 89 Suburban,

Try the picture deal again tonight. Pretty sure it is my phone.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

There will be a retaining wall in front and back of the area. It will serve as the loading area for the trains, sorta, no room for a station. But I have several passenger trains that the cars will remain on the layout and all I will need to do is put the locomotives on and pull them.

The first two are sidings for passing, so they don't get the full concrete look. The round house and the front will just be the painted styrofoam, with some gravel thrown in.. Am thinking about using my Amtrak commuter train to make a connection to the site from the town, yet to be built. It will be built towards the first of the year, at least that is the plan.

I also have a gondolla system that takes skiers to the top of the mountain, may figure a way to put that in the south side of the mountain range. Too many ideas I am afraid. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have ran into a problem. the last photo shows the platform for my passenger trains. I worked on it last night and today. I have it almost finished, but the problem is it is Kato track so it sets quite high. I have basically tunnels on both ends between the tracks. Any idea of what I could use to finish them off. I don't want the platform to go any farther. I thought about shrubs at each end, but just too many I think. Though about a barrier that extends out a measured 6 inches. I am lost, need ideas. Thank you


----------



## Magic

You might try filling in between the tracks and slowly tapering it to zero some distance away. 

Or maybe a small retaining wall to reduce the fill some.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Put in a culver type of thing with a pipe that I painted yellow.. My explanation will be recycling of diesel fuel and oil. Not prototypical I am sure, but it looks pretty good. I have a problem with my phone an posting pictures. All seem to up load as video and run for a second or two. Most likely time for a new phone. When I can post some I will. Have gotten a lot done, but can't prove it. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Will try again tonight.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Poured the lake tonight, but discoved some air bubbles coming up. Too late to do anything aobut them so will deal with it when it is dry/hardened..

I really didn't like the ends of the passenger platform, so filled in gates and pipes coming thru will call them equipment for recycling of oils and diesel fuel. Sounds good to me.

The lake needs to dry for a few days I guess.. Will mess with the air bubble when it is dry. They are along the side, so will be able to put something over them i am sure.

I have two more lakes to do, one very high on the mountain, and theother one is a much larger one at the lumber mill. Will get the small one done tomorrow, the off to work on the creek.

I have a large intermodal area in the center of my lower track. I have been looking for real tall yard lights and just have not found them until today. Alkemscalemodels.biz.

Amazing quality and reasonably priced it seemed to me. Not sure how to paint them but will figure it out. I need them for the intermodal site and the quarry i think. If they work like I think they will, then over to the yard and the passenger platform.

Also looking at making an ehtanol plant or refinery. So much to do, so little time


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Will try again tonight.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Deleted post.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

have been working on the passenger platform and made the lake bed for the lumber mill. Also added a loop around the lumber mill, will add some buildingd to the area.

Also added a switch on the main area, for the ethanol plant. Will try to get some pictures in tonight.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

A few more.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I found these station buildings on Amazon, I bought two more to make the station longer. One will be under construction. That is why the crane and the boom truck are setting on the tracks. Still just basics so far. Same with the lumber mill lake. I plan to pour the lake tomorrow.


----------



## Magic

Man, you are sure moving right along with this.
Looking good.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you sir. Spending my work time on it, having some time off this winter. Back to the grind after Holidays, so playing hard now!!!!!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Worked on the mill lake edge some today. Will be putting logs in it, how soon can you put them in the resin, or how long do I wait. Assume you put them in just over halfway to appear they are floating. Any guidance on this would be greatly appreciated. Plan on doing it tonigh or Christmas day.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Worked on the lumber mill area this evening. Got some done, but the road is not in yet. The orange color is from my first attempt at doing scenery. It will be torn out and done the way i am doing it now. But finishing the lower area before I do that. It gives me my upper level which I truly enjoy.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Got a little farther along on the lumber mill. I am using some actual rocks from areas that I collected them, then trying to match the painting scenery around them. This is a major change area, from the redish color of Utah and northern Arizona to Gray and goldish Colorado area. The orange on the left side will go away as stated prior.


----------



## Stumpy

Excellent work.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks Stumpy. I really appreciate you taking the time to look at my progress and comments on it.

I am a beginner in all of this stuff. I don't watch a lot of YouTube or go to train shows. I get my ideas from my memories of traveling areas that I have grown to love. I post on this site for one reason and one reason only. For input on how to do things, suggestions on how to do things better and truly for people to point out errors that distract from the layout. I live in the mountains, hardly anyone has seen my layout. So you guys see everything I do first. Any and all comments are welcome. I am not a totally perfect layout person. I truly appreciate what some of you guys do, and the attention to detail it takes to keep everything just as it was. Mine is more about keeping me busy and from in front of the TV all evening long. 

Again thanks Stumpy.

I have to work today, but hope to work on the layou tonight.


----------



## Xnats

Damn. I've caught post here and there; I just went back to the beginning and all I can say is awesome work. If this is your first layout your artists skills are very impressive.
I thought your dislike of plaster was odd but apparently your foam cutting and sculpting skills work just fine. Scenery really looks good and considering how big your layout is and you're not even a full year into yet you have made fabulous progress.
Oh 9 minutes to make a full lap, most of us could only dream of a project so big :smilie_daumenpos: 
Looking forward on following your adventures with this


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks Stan,

My next project is to finish the station area, the glass looking structure and then to the center of the layou to build an ethanol plant. I don't think there are a lot of ethanol plants in the area i am modleling, but on the fringe there are. So the trucks will have to drive a long ways, not my problem. lol It is no wonder it takes them so long to get there, they never seem to move. I know a 1000 comedians out of work and you get me. 

I want to have all the white areas coverd before the train club guys come up to see it. So still a lot of areas that require attention. I go from one end to the other and when I get the base all done, will go back and finish the areas off if I live long enough.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

My time frame is some what mis leading. I have had trains now for just over two years, but I live in the mountains near Palm Springs. It gets way to hot to work on the layout in the summer, so seldom do anything from May until December. But this year I have actually worked on it since September. Living at 4200 feet it gets quite kool in the evenings so depends on how well the heater works as to how much work I get done durning December and January. 

I do a lot of hand painting on the mountain/rock formations and use a lot of water with sample paint from Home Depot. So it seems to be even colder doing that. 

As to time on the layout, I would now say I have about 13 months in it on a part time basis. I design and locate and build micro wave towers for high speed internet and I am the only one in the company that can do it. So at 72 I am still working quite a bit. But work requires off roading with my FJ or my quad, so it really is more like getting paid to play. December to March is not so much fun in the high mountains. But the true advantage is seeing what I want to have on my layout.


----------



## Eilif

Just wanted to chime in and say that I just stumbled across your layout and it is fantastic. I'm paying special attention to your foam rockwork as that is how I'm planning to do mine. 

Really inspirational stuff here.


----------



## CV-62

Nice work. That layout looks outstanding. I hope I can do work that looks half as good. :appl:


----------



## Lemonhawk

Post #122, first 3 pictures, are these real rocks or ones you made? If real, nice rocks you found, if you made and painted them, wow. They really look good, no matter how it was achieved.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

No lemonhawk, God made those, well along with a little help from a sledge hammer. I grab rocks from the area I want to replicate and then break them up and use them in all of my areas. Then try to use the same colors in what I paint.

I did my lake this evening. All worked perfectly until I put the logs in. Totally destroyed all the work. Will have to paint the air bubbles or just pull it all out and do it all again. Should have covered the logs with epoxy or something. Really depressed now. Have worked on this lake area for over a month getting it ready to pour. Oh well we will see how paint does on the air bubbles.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Here are the pictures of the air bubbles if they show up


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

It was perfect when I covered it up to keep dust out of the resin, went back to look at it when I locked up and almost cried. Nothing from the bottom, just air bubbles coming from the logs. Oh well more practice required. Not everything works the first time.


----------



## Magic

I'd cry too, just a beautiful log pond and this happens. 

Magic


----------



## Xnats

Hopefully you'll be able to sand or file them down and cover the areas with a wash and not change the log colors. 
Pond looks great hopefully you can save it.


----------



## Gramps

Too bad, hopefully you can fix it without too much effort. You have done great work.


----------



## CV-62

That really sucks, but the quality and quantity of the work you are doing on that layout really stands out. You shall overcome. 

Just how in the devil do you get those rocks to look so real?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have a plan to fix the air bubbles I think. I painted the areas with the same color as the bottom of the pond. I will get pine needles and put them in a blender with some small twigs. Beat the crap out of them and then sprinkle on the areas of need. I think that will cover them up and possibly give it a more realistic look. Won't be able to do that until tonight though. Off to a tower site at 9K so fresh pine needles will be abundant.

Lemonhawk, here are some of my better rock carving areas on my layout. Each one has a rock in it that I modeled after.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The first picture in the above group is my firt attempt to fix the problem. I think my plan will work. I just need to fill the big air bubble holes first.

I just bought a carving tool and then bought the pro tools from the same company. Insted of just a long straight needle type deal, you get lengths of fine wire attached on two ends, so make holes, and curves. You can make large, deep wide creveses with the tool, or a sliver of styrafoam taken out.

I also use the cheapest stuff I can get. 2inch 4X8 sheets of white styrofoam, flat house insullation. I do not use the pink stuff. Clean up is a little tougher, but my results have been better with the large sheet stuff.

I buy all my paint from Home depot, their sample size, then water it down as I go and mix different colors together to get the shade I want. I use a lot of very watered down black over everything to get the shaded areas I want. None of the formations you see are done, but enough to make it interesting to run the train thru it. Hopefully I will gain more knowledge the closer I get to finishing those areas.

I have never considered my self an artist, but I got a tremendous compliment from a gentleman that works for Disney. He told me I missed my calling. 

Tons of stuff to learn, and just enjoy this stuff so much I am like a sponge about it. Odd colors you would not think are in the mountains, purples, pinks and greens mixed together give you colors that are so realistic. And the only way you learn it, is to just mess with it. If I can do it anyone can trust me.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I almost forgot the most important part, thank you for looking at my layout and your wonderful comments. 

Any ideas you guys have would be appreciated. Have a great day. Off to work!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I think I may have found a way around ripping the lake out. I think it looks okay and possibly would even be more realistic. But want you guys opinion.

This is static grass from Woodland Scenics. It is not glued down, just laying ont he surface. If I were to use it, I would put it around all of the logs and have patches of it floating in the open area. To represent limbs and pine remnants


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I will clean off the logs as best I can. I have so many hours in this lake, I really don't want to re do it. I like the look of this, but it will take a lot of time to get it perfect.


----------



## Magic

You are very good at colors so I think if you paint the bubbles first and than can use less of the static grass it will help.
A very creative idea for the fix but you show a lot of creativity on the entire layout.
No doubt whatever you come up with will look good.
I think the Disney guy was correct, you have a real talent for this stuff.
Good luck with it.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Magic, I painted the bubbles the same green as the dark part of the bottom. I may had a little yellow/tan to that and then only use the 2mm medium green. I tried sawdust, but just could not get it small enough to where it looked right. Once I get this done, I think I will be okay with it.

If I do another one, I will pour the lake and then let it set for 15 minutes then drop in the logs. Rushed it a bit I think. Not sure the logs wouldn't have done the same thing, but would have had a better pattern of logs to work with.

We are having extremely cold weather this week, will be in the low teens tonight. 23 when I left for work this morning. So working on it much isn't going to happen. The propane has started bothering my eyes if I am in the garage too long.

Had hoped for a nice sunny warm weekend, near 70, but they are saying the end of next week before we get back to our regular weather.

I am moving on to the Ethanol plant in the center of the layout. Put the turnout in last night and glued down the track ran three feeders for 5 foot length. Have to wire the turnout yet. That will keep my mind off of the lake or give me time to think of other things I can do to make it look better.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well I lied. I put in two yard lights and one of the trucks has head lights and tail lights, plus the flashing yellow roof top light. I will also have a waste management truck on the property. The semi will have lights when I am done with it. The yard lights are glued down, but not solid enough to do the electrical yet. 

I think I am satisfied with the lake, still need to glue the static grass down, but from the side of the layout it looks pretty good. When you get real close and look down on it you can see it is just laying on top, but most will never get to that position is my guess. I have another section going in, and if I put a lake in it, I will know how to do it next time. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Got a few things done tonight, lights in my semi trucks, yard lights installed. Lighted lumber truck placed on the layout.


----------



## Stumpy

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I think I may have found a way around ripping the lake out. I think it looks okay and possibly would even be more realistic. But want you guys opinion.


My opinion is that it looks just like a working saw mill log pond. I think the floating debris is the finishing touch.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks Stumpy, it is starting to grow on me. 

I bought/made a static grass machine. I want to do a little of that around the lake and building. I need to work on the mountain to the left of the lake, but that won't be for at least a year is my guess.

My train club wants to come up and see it, so my priority is to get all the styrofoam coverd before that happens. I also have another 50 to 60 foot of track to put in on the back and side wall. Picking up steel for the frame work this week. Hoping for some warm weather to get that done.

Today I need to finish the rock wall behind the station, so I can build the train covers and work on the modeled construction site. It will include a cat, concrete truck and pumper, a crane, and boom truck with workers. Have a bunch of ideas for it.

The area originally was to be simply a staging area for my passenger trains and access to the round house, where I plan to keep my locomotives. I have 9 bays on the back one. But when I found the glass engine stations, my whole idea changed. It will become more of a central part of the layout. Anxious to see what it ends up looking like when done.

On the pouring of your river. I used Famowood for the lakes. I poured all of them with one pour. The mill lake is about 3/4 of an inch deep, did not have any problems with it.

I want to do my stream, but really don't know how to do it with just the styrofoam. I don't see a way of sealing it, and would expect a million bubbles in it. Any ideas?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Decided to work on the hill behind he station area. I had not worked on it since April. So decided to finish the rock carving and paint. Still some ground work to do, but it looks like part of the railroad and not Antartica!!!!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Started working on the Ethanol plant today. Have no idea what or how an ethanol plant really works, but a lot of piping and tanks, with a few buildings. I am researching it on youtube. Using all sorts of things for the tanks, but will have to buy one large building to build, and possibly a couple of flood loaders. I am doing away with the flood loaders on the mining area. It will be on the other side. Will post pictures tomorrow. This will be the highlight of the layout I think. A giant refinery with many lights.


----------



## Chops

:appl:
Magnificent log scene. A very cohesive layout with exceptional 
detail and focus, if I may say.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

WOW!!! Thank you sir.

I am just having a ball, never had any idea I would get so involved. But unfortunately tomorrow is back to work, and next weekend is the company Holiday party. So not going to be doing much the next few days it appears. 

I do have a few things ordered that should arrive this week and the following. A place in Connecticut that makes brass yard lights. I am very anxious to see them. I think the name is Akem or something like that.

Again Chops thank you for your comments. My other half now seems to like the train layout. She has never been against it, but it has been mostly white while I decided what exactly I wanted it to look like. I kept telling her, but she does not have the ability to forsee what things will look like, with out staring at them. lol

Chops see you are from Texas, are you a Longhorn fan or Aggie? Quite a game tonight for sure.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well not a lot done on the layout, ended up catching a terrible cold, having a wisdom tooth pulled in the morning, and have a tower to build the next three weeks. Hope to get some of the ethanol plant pictures up soon. I built most of it and then tore it apart to paint it. I plan on putting a lot of lights in and all over it. Will be the center point of the main board. Moving the quarry to the new addition section when I have time. Too busy on the main board to leave the quarry there.


----------



## Nikola

PFRR, what you are doing is amazing.

Don't worry about how it looks from 8" directly overhead. This is a thing the motorcycle dudes often do. The motorcycle must look perfect from 6" away with the bike up in the air straight up and down on a lift. But no one looks at a motorcycle like that. They look at it from 6' away with the bike leaning over at an angle on its side stand.

I do not know if this will help you, and far be it from me to offer you landscaping advice, but when I encounter bubbles or meniscus when using Mod Podge or clear polyurethane for water, I sparingly apply straight rubbing alcohol from an eyedropper or syringe. The alky kills the surface tension, popping the bubbles and eliminating the meniscus as well.


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> .....Hope to get some of the ethanol plant pictures up soon. I built most of it and then tore it apart to paint it. I plan on putting a lot of lights in and all over it. Will be the center point of the main board......


Danger idea of the day: one of those open flames up top one sees at refineries; I guess they are burning off vapors or somesuch.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

That is so wierd, I was thinking of the same thing with one of those BBQ lighters. The tubing is there but just not safe. Maybe dig out the old Bunsen burner for ideas.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Nikola, 
I watched the lake for about 10-15 minutes. Everyting was fine, but covered it up and checked on it about an hour later. Bubbles everywhere. Not familiar enough with messing with it, decided to just leave it alone. I think I have it fixed, but learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Nikola,
> I watched the lake for about 10-15 minutes. Everyting was fine, but covered it up and checked on it about an hour later. Bubbles everywhere. Not familiar enough with messing with it, decided to just leave it alone. I think I have it fixed, but learned a valuable lesson.


I have never experienced bubbles afterwards, just right away and up top. Maybe something outgassed from the logs. I think you did right by letting it be. I would have not been able to not intervene and would have goofed it up but good.


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> That is so wierd, I was thinking of the same thing with one of those BBQ lighters. The tubing is there but just not safe. Maybe dig out the old Bunsen burner for ideas.


Yes, maybe a little kerosene / oil lamp type of thing.














Or, what the heck, oxyacetylene.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Will try to post a few of the ehtanol plant and the yard light I assembled. Not very good, but figured out how to do it now.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I will be putting 4 lights on each yard light. Then tie them to the sides. It won't be perfect, but I like running my trains in the dark so it will light up the work areas.


----------



## Stumpy

Ethanol plant is looking good.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

It is turning out to be a lot more work than I expected Stumpy. I am trying to run pipes and lines to all the cylinders to copy as closely as I can, But some are just so small and the others are large, hard to get the line in between to look right Want to use an I beam type deal to run several pipes accross a large span, but my I beam is not long enough, nor are the pipes/plastic rods/brass tubes/rods. Then once I get it where I want it, I have to take it apart and paint, then the glue goes No thank you. lol Patience and anger management, are two things I am learning, it only took 70 years.....


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have decided to just take pictures of what I have assembled then take them apart and glue and set in the site all done in sections. Will be tought to tie them together, but I am continously knocking stuff over and then starting over again. 

I may just put each section on a small piece of styrene and then attach when complete. That way I could run the pipes/rods and do the lighting all at the same time. Won't know what it will look like unitl it is done, but I am really tired of knocking stuff over. Bull in a china closet issues I guess.


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I have decided to just take pictures of what I have assembled then take them apart and glue and set in the site all done in sections. Will be tought to tie them together, but I am continously knocking stuff over and then starting over again.
> 
> I may just put each section on a small piece of styrene and then attach when complete. That way I could run the pipes/rods and do the lighting all at the same time. Won't know what it will look like unitl it is done, but I am really tired of knocking stuff over. Bull in a china closet issues I guess.


Magnets help hold stuff in place. Drive a roofing nail into the layout. A disc magnet under the structure. Holds well and easily removed.

For your pipes, check out HD for their inexpensive brazing rods and welding rods. Dead straight and easily worked. You can knock off the flux, or leave it on to simulate insulated pipes.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

My layout is totally different than most. It is 2x2 welded box tubing, 5/8 inch plywood and 4 inches of foam on top of it. Overkill I am sure, but had no idea of what I was doing. It is strong, and doubt it will ever break, but magnets strong enough to pull thru the foam and plywood, go directly to the metal cross beams. I have played with magnets for disconnection of trains and had problems with them.

Good idea on the HD approach. I will take a look at HD for the rods, I am currently using styrene and brass rods that I got from my hobby shop. This is going to be a large area, but I made it very narrow, that is my only hope

I worked on the main building today, will have two or three large piles of corn meal inside with a Cat loader dragging the corn over grates to load the surplus into covered gongola cars.

Have not figured the fuel loading system yet. It most likely will not be prototypical, but hopefully resembles something that looks like it works.


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> My layout is totally different than most. It is 2x2 welded box tubing, 5/8 inch plywood and 4 inches of foam on top of it. Overkill I am sure,


Holy moly! That is strong enough for a Baja racer.

Talk about contrasts - here I am with cardboard boxes for a layout! LOL!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I design and build Micro Wave towers for Southern California Telephone. I tend to overbuild anything I do, as I have to plan for 120 MPH winds at 30-60 foot with four foot dishes to enhance the problem. 

But my design was to build the layout to hinge up at 90 degrees. It will do it no problem, but am terrified of pulling the tracks apart with any flex that might be left. Have decided that it is a permanent bench now.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Looking for semi fuel trucks. No luck in finding anything other than a Mitsubishi and Izuzu set up. May have to make my own trailers. Need three or four I think.


----------



## Chops

Da bomb! Nice work.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Duplicate post


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

It is a model, it is not going to blow up. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Still a lot of lights and pipes to run, will dim down the lights once they are all in. Getting clloser.


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Still a lot of lights and pipes to run, will dim down the lights once they are all in. Getting clloser.


All the pipes and railings and lights.....absolutely amazing!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well I have a major problem. My two main cylinders for the plant are not cut straight, they lean in some. Driving me nuts and they are the first ones I gluded down. Maybe able to access and fix from the other side, not sure what I am going to do, but most likely will take them out and redo them

Got more lights and piping done today. But everything is still apart so no pictures. Added lights to another building and will be running small pipes to it. I took a voltage step down that I bought on ebay and turned it into a control unit for the ethanol plant.

Painted it different colors and attached aluminum wire to the attachment points and bent them to go into the ceiling. It looks pretty cool I think. You guys would recognize it I am sure, but the people that look at my rail road will have no idea what it is. Other than some type of computer system for the plant. The attachment ports for it look like the hammer mills in the real plant, so ran wire(not electrical) out of the attachment points. 

I made scales for the trucks entering and leaving, am trying to paint the edge yellow on them. Not turning out like I hoped. I had stickers from another model, but they would not work. Will try to get lights on the entry and departure shacks tonight and put yard lights on each side. 

Will neaten the underside up and get some pictures of that. Woodland Scenics makes doing lights pretty easy, but you still have to get under the board. DUH!!!!! Afraid to use the hinge, too much work that could come apart in an instant.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have to imagine these are getting boring, but said I would try to keep it up to date.

I put in several lites today, put in a lot of pipe, modified a building, painted scales and cleaned up wiring.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Under the board


----------



## Nikola

[/LeaningTowerofPisa] It's not a bug, it's a feature!

Seriously, suggest using a Dremel with a cutoff tool or a hacksaw blade with no holder to cut a slit horizontally as close to the base as you can access on the long side of the tilting tower.

This will provide relief for you to straighten the tower. Epoxy in the slit, tape across the top to something nearby to hold it plumb, and you will not have to remove it. Easy enough to cover up the repair job. 

You can sit a bubble level or phone with a bubble level app to get the tower dead nuts plumb in each direction.

Most people cannot comprehend the complexity of a model railroad layout. You are doing a fantastic job.

EDIT: If you can remove the top of the tower, radiator clamp or tape the Dremel to a long something or other and you can cut the slit from the inside, maybe, if the diameter of the tube will permit.

Tell us more about how you are doing the piping.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I will give the hack saw blade a try. All the tubes are approximately one inch, but the larger two are nearly two inches. Not much room to get at it. But the back is not glued yet, so maybe able to do it there. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I will give the hack saw blade a try. All the tubes are approximately one inch, but the larger two are nearly two inches. Not much room to get at it. But the back is not glued yet, so maybe able to do it there. Thanks for the suggestion.


Shows how good your work is. From the photos the tubes looked G-scale huuuuge, which is why I thought a Dremel might fit inside.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

No everything is as close to N scale as I can get.

The piping comes from a company in China. It is for a bridge over a road so to speak, but they give you so much of the pipe, I decided to use it for long runs. The upper pipes are just bent steel or brass rods. The small ones are Aluminum wire, which is easy to bend, but does not hold its shape, so not quite as straight. Working on a long bridge of pipes from basically one end to the other. And then connect the smaller tanks to the main parts. 

I have researched the ethanol plant quite a bit, and have an idea of how it works. I will need to expand the fuel distribution area. Will be doing some kit bashing of an old Ice house I decided not to use on the layout. Will make it set along the side of the rail and use the pipe from China to make the filling system. I think there will be room for three cars filled at a time.

I have decided that there aren't enough lights on the main building, so will make some holes and put Woodland Scenics Nano lights thru the side with a cover over them to direct light to long open run of track.. 

Will try to get the back done(kind of, I never finish anything it seems, always have ideas that I add afterwards) so I can put the butte in behind/side of the refinery/ethanol plant. That should make the back side brighter with reflection. Looking for a couple of later model pickups to run on the back side and at the office in the back. Need a parking lot I think.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

This is my set up for fueling the tanker cars. Could not find anything really descriptive of the process. There will be four fueling units on the cat walk. Also will be building a Telarn Arm, which is in testing for fuel unloading. It will go on the opposite side of the track I think. 

The piping is made by Tomytec, took a picture of the box. There stuff is very high quality. No trimming, some things you don't even have to glue, it just snaps together. I am impressed with it. Much better than Walthers stuff.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The little tub will be painted bright yellow.

Also trying to make an emergency shower and eye wash station. So tiny I may just put a small building it and paint it yellow. We will see.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Here is a quarter to give a real size deal.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Okay, just about finished. Need ladders and a guard rail and still want the eye wash area near it.


----------



## Nikola

Where did you get the super-sized quarter?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Its the remainder of my life's savings after developing a train fettish.


----------



## Magic

Super nice work and exquisite attention to detail.
That's a great scene.
Very hard to believe it's N scale.
NO it is not boring at all, love to see fine workmanship like this.

Magic


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Its the remainder of my life's savings after developing a train fettish.


I truly don't know how you guys do it. The price on the piping box is sure super-sized. The major reason I scrounge to find materials I can use is due to my very severe case of lack of wampum.

I don't think I have spent $40 life to date on my tiny layout; mostly for paint supplies that can also be used elsewhere. If you straight line that out over the size of your large railroads, add in structures and rolling stock, holy moly it must get very expensive very quickly.

i agree with Magic that none of this is boring. It is, rather, incredibly informative and interesting.


----------



## Stumpy

As Magic said, hard to believe it's N scale. Very nice work.

And I, too, enjoy seeing your progress.


----------



## Stumpy

Nikola said:


> I truly don't know how you guys do it. The price on the piping box is sure super-sized. The major reason I scrounge to find materials I can use is due to my very severe case of lack of wampum.


Flea-bay. Every structure kit & piece of rolling stock I have came from there. Most of the RS will have to have the trucks/wheels & couplers replaced. The kits that aren't unopened are missing parts, but that's all part of the "build" for me.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you guys so much for looking at my layout and ideas. I do not have any friends that are into model trains, so getting input from them does not help much. I have looked at all of your layouts and have been impressed. Having comments from others that understand how hard/fun/wonderful it is really keeps me motivated.

The pipe was quite expensive, but I bought it thru my local Hobby Shop. Most likely would never have seen it if he didn't have it setting on the shelf. He has a huge Lionel layout in his shop that is very professional. But he has moved his interest to HO and has tons of stuff for that scale. He brings in stuff in N scale basically for me and one other guy. So he makes an effort to help me, I feel obligated to buy most of my stuff from him. But I do research on Ebay and Youtube, which promotes things he can not get. I think the box of pipe on Ebay is 12 bucks with no shipping.

Nikola no question I have been very fortunate, but have wanted to do this for 40 years. Wife has always said just do it. So two years ago I decided to do it. She has endorsed it since the beginning. Checks it out every day. Has actually stated she likes it. Took all of her Bunko Buddies out to the garage to show them the layout. It sounded like a real hen house that night!!!! Says she can't wait until next summer to show them how exciting it is getting. Happy wife, happy life. lol

No work today, get to baby sit the grand kids and go kick som butt in Monopoly or marbles.


----------



## Nikola

Good on you for supporting your local shop. It is more important to be a stand-up person than to save a few dollars. I can't imagine how difficult it is to run a brick-and-mortar hobby hop these days.

Enjoy the grandkids!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

We have become close friends, and he helps me all the time. Our wives hit it off so they go wine tasting on weekends,

Worked on the ethanol plant again tonigh. Got some lights in and couple of building piped up and lit up. The back side is close to being done. I actually stuck the butte in to see how it would look. Did not get the reflection I was hoping for. Will have to light the main road a little more, or a truck with some Cool White 20amp headlights. I know I have some F150 fords running around here somewhere, put some lights in them and run them on the back side. Have two more of the large green tanks and will add them. Then on the east side, going to make a parking lot I think. Need to find cyclone/chain link fence or figure out how to make it.


----------



## VegasN

Just simply phenomenal!!!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks VegasN.

Still some more to do on it. Need large grain bins and I think about 8 for the size of the plant. I have 2.5 built and man they are a pain in the butt. Rix I think. Hard to hold together and glue. Especially in the cold. Got another one of the big globe tanks done last night. Putting two more towers in and waiting for one I ordered for it. Want to run a bunch of piping on a bridge over the plant to the building on the west side. Need to come up with something for fence. Can not afford to do the whole thing with the brass stuff. I saw something on using screen door stuff, but I think it would be too large for N Scale. Back to the garage!!!!

I have to work tomorrow and Friday it looks like. Getting a tune installed in my car on Saturday, so not going to be doing much the next few days it seems.

The west end is the end with the little odd looking building on the left side in the first three pictures. I customized it up some, put an antenna on it. Looking for a small round dish so it can have internet. Wireless of course. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Added a few things tonight. Got three of the Grain Bins built, but not connected yet.


----------



## Lemonhawk

You can't go wrong with lots of lights on an ethanol or petroleum cracking towers! Really nice looking. I'm amazed at how you have managed to find so many different parts to put into this model! Nice bright colors, do you air brush or rattle can?


----------



## 89Suburban

Great work!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks guys.

I use Krylon Fusion paint. It dries in 10 minutes normally. I have so many different things going on at the same time, the ten minutes isn't a problem. I have a Harbor Freight air brush set up, but haven't messed with it much.

May get to work on the layout again today, weather is not letting up so have decided to stay home.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Lemonhawk, The small cylinders are from Tomytex, they came in the light blue. I painted the others. The long cylinders are the tubes that Wonderland Scenics lights come in, they work perfect, have a ridge on the top and easily glue to each other. The building in green is a Pike stuff I think, if I remember correctly. It was blue, so could have been Ric. I cut the doors out of it, two walls and made it originally for a school bus maintenance facility. It has a welder that throws at almost exact replication of someone welding. I have not finished wiring it yet. 

I have just been using Krylon fusion paint. It sticks to plastic and drys so fast. But you are correct, I need to master the air brush thing. 

I am sure like all the rest of you, I just throw stuff in a box that I don't use, and then remember I put something away and go look for it. But the piping kit has been a major part of doing the ethanol plant. I don't think I would have done it without it.

Decided the shop and desk were in to large of a mess to work on the layout today. Have been cleaning for a couple of hours and can't see that I have made a dent. Will work on cleaning the place up the rest of the evening. Have a train club meeting this Saturday, which I forgot about. May have to miss it with the car tune being vital. Everyone needs 400WHP in a 2800 pound sports car you know.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well had a little time after work. I have been looking for Gasoline trucks, but as expected all are way to old to go with the ethanol plant, so decided to use the Kato Semi truck and intermodal trailer. Used a solder tube to make the trailer and then put some lines on it. Also modified a dump truck to actually be dumping and my little loader showed up the other day. The grain bins now have lights and the elevator is almost done. Not tall enough to start but made some mods to it.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Don't like the yellow tops on the trailer, will do away with them. The place is going to be a very busy area when it is done, that is for sure.


----------



## Lemonhawk

The ground piping really makes the plant stand out. I've tried a little airbrushing and when it works, it does a beautiful job. I think the main thing is good paint and keep the airbrush clean, that and lots of practice. A good air compressor also just makes things much easier! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## 89Suburban

Excellent work there thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks Lemonhawk and 89Suburban, your comments keep me motivated. I put in the grain bins last night and drilled holes for yard lights. Did not get them wired in yet. Worked on my ore mine, putting some lights and a small refinery that I may just do away with. 

Will start gluing down the outer structures, but found an area in the back that needs lights in a building. Changed the odd looking building on the end to be a on site fire department. Will need to get some red lights on the front of it, or may just leave it alone. 

Worked on a quanset hut last night. Bought off of ebay, a solid little cube, and not very high quality. But wanted the door open so went to work on it with the dremel. I like the way it came out, but not sure I want to do another one after breathing all that fine resin dust.. Actually hoping to find a better quality one. I have three more grain bins coming in and two water towers. 

Had a problem with the pipe bridge in the center, It was about 1/32 of an inch to short, so removed and raised it a 1/4 inch. Found a small road sign that said slow and glued it to the over pass. I don't think there is a chance anyone will see it, but I feel better about it now!!!!

I don't know how to post videos on this site, but when I get one, I will figure it out. 

I have a concrete plant that I need to start working on. Model is built and has lights but need to make the parking lot. I have 8 or 9 fancy concrete trucks that I bought off of ebay that will really look kool setting around it.. I think I am going to use the Kato ballast for the agregate piles. Will show up better as it is in the middle to back of the layout. It will have lights for the yard. 

Actually ran trains last night. Fun to see them go thru the new industry. 

I need to get quite a bit of work done before the weekend, as the train club is coming up to inspect my progress. I spent this after noon modeling a section along the feather river for a guy in the club. It turned out pretty good. Unfortunately I did not take any pictures of it. 

Mine layout is based around the southwest, but very little California in it. Northern Arizona, NW New Mexico, The San Juans of Western Colorado and Utah. So coloring was quite a bit different, more yellowish gray than the Sedona reds and oranges of my layout. I do have a section planned that will follow those color schemes later.

Will try to get some pictures taken this evening.

Need knowledge recarding recording a video. Want to do a running one of the layout. Where do I find a camera that will fit on a N scale flat car. Not up on that stuff at all.


----------



## patrick.b

Wow, I love the lighting! It makes it look so real.

I am planning to add lots of lighting to my layout when the time comes.

I hope this wasn't answered already, but what type of lights do you use? Do you have a power pack or how did you wire them in?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Patrick.b

I use woodland scenics. They are kind of expensive. But they work every time, and I have had some burning for close two years. I built a lot of my buildings before I even worked on the track. I have had a couple of failures, but the hobby shop replaces them instantly. If they are going to fail, it is when you first connect them, or the brightness control knob does not work. Now I just check them before I leave the hobby shop. I have been buying the lights for a long time. Just pick up a tube of them, which is what a lot of the colums on the layout are made from. Then threw them in a drawer until I needed them. I knew I wanted a lot of lights on my layout before I ever started. But the ehtanol plant has tested my stash no question.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Okay, I am in the final stages of the Ethanol plant. I have added a few things so this should be the last round of pictures on the plant. Or at least until I tie it into other parts. Have to come up with something to fill the access hole on the right side.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Still more


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

a few more.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

and the last ones.

That gives you and idea of what it looks like in the day time and at night. Plus at a distance and with lightning in the back ground I think. Still have a few things to finish, 3 more grain bins and one more big round tank. Actually ran the first train in this evening and the switches work and the rail seems smooth. If I have time tomorrow I will try to figure out how to do the video stuff.

Thanks for looking and helping me get this part to near completion. Any comments, ideas or suggestions are still very welcome. 

Bob


----------



## Gramps

Great photos of your great work.:appl:


----------



## Stumpy

Looks great! And it's huge!


----------



## Magic

That's one fine build, a focal point of the RR.
Looks super nice.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks again to everyone.

Time to move on to the next area. It is an insert that goes in the center of the track. I don't like the openings, which are close 2x2.5 foot. I am making an insert for area to the right of the ethanol plant. It will be a lower level butte and higher valley. 

Her are the first photos, the foam has not been completed but hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## Stumpy

Interesting. I'm curious how you'll attach it and blend it in.

(I assume it's going to be removable.)


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

If you look at the other side of the ethanol plant, the big bluff is the same thing. My quarry in earlier pictures was the same thing. This is one piece of styrofoam cut to fit in the hole, and then another one glued to the top of it, and then smaller peices glued around the board to make the higher bluffs. Still a lot of work to do on it. 

Then it willl be waterpainted/light black so I can see the outline of the rocks. Then again I water color the rocks and land with Home Depot water basedpaint until I get the coloring I am looking for, once it is painted, on the high bluff parts, I cover the rest with the same dirt I have used for the layout, but varying in colors from different places. The dirt for this is from west of Kayenta, Arizona(home of the muesem of the Navajo Code Talkers). A large coal mine in the area, still operational, but on its last legs. The area is part of what is called the swell. Very different, but extremely beautiful, Moabish in some of its rock formations.

Once it is painted and the dirt applied, it will set in the hole and I will put dirt around the edge to make it look like part of the base. I will get a picture of the other insert. Neither are finished as I am still working in the center of the layout. Will be one of the last things done. But I will always have access to the center thru those two holes. 

My layout is quite large, and of course built wrong according to normal builds I guess. But it is what I have, so will make do.

Will get pictures for you, so it easier to understand.

I originally had a tribute to Bryce Canyon there, but it was just too out of scale. It looked good, but so much of Bryce Canyon and to try and get every thing there was too cluttered. Went to the Quarry and I knew it was going to be very busy, so with the ethanol plant, the roundhouse and the intermodal site, something had to calm it down.

Had thought about a big lake, but decided the Resin would make it to awkward to lift it out. 

I hope to work on it over the weekend if it isn't too cold, should get to below 40 degrees in the garage so don't know how much will make it. I know you guys are dealing with real cold, so I am not whining!!!!

Will also get you some pictures of my first bluff/butte done about a year and half ago.


----------



## Stumpy

> Once it is painted and the dirt applied, it will set in the hole and I will put dirt around the edge to make it look like part of the base.


I'm following ya. I'll have two holes for access. One will be a section of the town that will come out. The other will be pasture/forest, so I'm hoping that hiding the "seam" won't be too difficult.


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> a few more.



Dang, those last two look like a sci-fi movie! Nice!


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Thanks again to everyone.
> 
> Time to move on to the next area. It is an insert that goes in the center of the track. I don't like the openings, which are close 2x2.5 foot. I am making an insert for area to the right of the ethanol plant. It will be a lower level butte and higher valley.
> 
> Her are the first photos, the foam has not been completed but hopefully you get the idea.


Carve a tunnel and add a point-to-point z scale mine car operation that autoreverses.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Seeing how you guys are all freezing, and having snow, I wanted you to feel right at home. 

I will put some pictures of the other buttes in. They are not finished but give you an idea of where that will be headed. I need to open up some land so to speak. 

Have a problem in the garage all the lights went out and popped a breaker. Not sure what happened as, I was in the house when it did its deal.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have looked at doing that on the top of one of my mountains, but I just can not find a Z scale steam engine that looks right. Any ideas on that would be fantastic. I have the perfect mine system for it and it would really look cool. It could be DC no problem. Just don't know much about them other than Marklin seems to control the scale.


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I have looked at doing that on the top of one of my mountains, but I just can not find a Z scale steam engine that looks right. Any ideas on that would be fantastic. I have the perfect mine system for it and it would really look cool. It could be DC no problem. Just don't know much about them other than Marklin seems to control the scale.


Maybe strip the body off a donor engine - even a diesel - and make a card stock body. Mine equipment is rectilinear and no frills, and low.

BTW your buttes/mountains/whatever are amazing. Totally realistic. I am very impressed.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Yea, I actually rode in a mine train last summer in Durango. Forgot about how weird the little thing looked. I just might be able to do that. Thanks for the idea sir.


----------



## MichaelE

Your scenery work is outstanding.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

MichaelE, thank you for your kind words. Truly love that part of this hobby.

Nikola,

I really want an old delapedated mine. I have actual pieces of wood from the Corkscrew turn around near Silverton, Colorado, and some from the Ladybird mine. The wood is from the early 1870's silver mine. I have pictures of remote mining operations that were way up in the San Juan's. I have spent a lot of time there, and want to duplicate a piece of that. There is only one working mine near Ouray. It is modern. There is an open, but non working gold mine in Silverton. The area was served by narrow gauge trains ran by the Durango/Silverton rail road, which was also involved with the Toltec mine closer to Santa Fe. This area, and west of it is the basis for my rail road. I am not a modeler, I am a hobbyist. So, everything I do is from memory, and my interpitation of it. 

The really sad thing about the area/Colorado they are tearing down all the old mines and putting it back to how it looked prior to the mines being there. Destroying our history it seems to me.

Bob


----------



## VegasN

Just absolutely fantastic!! Oozing with inspiration to get back on mine......


----------



## Andreash

Well done scenery, like the dirt colour, and very well done rock work...cheers


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> MichaelE, thank you for your kind words. Truly love that part of this hobby.
> 
> Nikola,
> 
> I really want an old delapedated mine. I have actual pieces of wood from the Corkscrew turn around near Silverton, Colorado, and some from the Ladybird mine. The wood is from the early 1870's silver mine. I have pictures of remote mining operations that were way up in the San Juan's. I have spent a lot of time there, and want to duplicate a piece of that. There is only one working mine near Ouray. It is modern. There is an open, but non working gold mine in Silverton. The area was served by narrow gauge trains ran by the Durango/Silverton rail road, which was also involved with the Toltec mine closer to Santa Fe. This area, and west of it is the basis for my rail road. I am not a modeler, I am a hobbyist. So, everything I do is from memory, and my interpitation of it.
> 
> The really sad thing about the area/Colorado they are tearing down all the old mines and putting it back to how it looked prior to the mines being there. Destroying our history it seems to me.
> 
> Bob



I love the idea of that. I actually have a small section of my layout that was reserved for an abandoned mine. It is in the quarry section. I wanted to lay N scale track that was decrepit and flooded as it went into the mine. It would have been non-op. I did not have money to buy N scale track or cars, so I just landscaped the area as seen.

I totally encourage you to follow through on this. Doing it from memory is often best as you get to manifest what you see in your mind's eye.

As far of the selective erasure of history, that is just dumb. People 500 years from now will not give a darn about our topical social fads. We don't think far enough in advance.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Can't get pictures to post, something about token expired, trying one more time.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Sorry about the sideways photos. Just not working right tonight. This will be some of what I will be trying to copy.


----------



## Stumpy

That is an awesome pic! I have a small coaling tower kit that I may try to kit-bash into that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Can't get pictures to post, something about token expired, trying one more time.


The error you're getting is when you try to post multiple really large pictures.

Here's the info from one of your pictures.

*4,294.54 KB (4,397,612 bytes)*

Use a photo application, try reducing them to something like 1280 pixels across and then posting them, you won't see this error.

Personally, I use IRFANVIEW, an excellent freeware graphics application for the task.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I haven't ran into that problem before, but will try to figure out IRVANVIEW. Thank you.

I was able to post them individually, but then for some reason they were sideways. I have never been accused of being the sharpest knife in the drawer. I am sure it is something I am doing wrong. Oh well nothing unusual.

Stumpy,

That is part of the Yankee Girl Mine, it is at about 11K feet. Very close to the Red mountain pass between Silverton and Ouary. Many silver mines in the area. All of the ore from this mine was taken north to the Corkscrew turnaround, the tracks/ties that are pictured lead to the turn around, it reversed the engine to go down the mountain to Annimus Forks, then on south to Silverton. This mine was worked year around. It is beyond belief what miners went through in those days. It had to be one of the worst jobs in the world. Temperatures below zero and snow 20 to 30 foot high for 6 months out of the year. You basically stayed there until you had made enough money or lost a hand/arm/eyesight and could not work anylonger. Trips to town did not happen very often. Red mountain is one of the most beautiful mountains in Colorado/world, but very remote in those days.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Once the lower part of my layout is done, I will redo my mountain range to closer resemble this mountain. It does not, but made of plaster, I want to redo it in foam and real dirt and rocks I have fromt he area. As stated though it will be my view of it and not an exact scale.

The mountain you are looking it is right around 13K feet if I remember correctly. It is near Black Bear Pass, Corkscrew Pass and Engineer pass, all above 12K feet.The side of my layout that you have not seen represents the Lizzard head pass area and drive to Delores. My favorite area in the world. My pictures do not do it justice in any aspect. The color is so bright it almost takes your breatha away when you head down Corkscrew Pass road to Ouray.

I need to get back to work. lol


----------



## Stumpy

Interesting stuff, PFRR.


----------



## Nikola

I have found that a very loose mixture of joint compound (drywall mud or spackle) to the consistency of pancake batter - with latex paint for color and fine sand for texture - keep it mixed well - can be poured from atop and will follow the natural gradients. Do a little at a time as too much will puddle at the botttom.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks guys

I have been cleaning the garage for the last two days. Have not had time to work on the layout. It is too cold to work on the layout, or I am too lazy, not sure which.

With the Super bowl coming on, I may just head to the garage. Figure the cheaters will win so really have no interest in it. Not a pro sports fan at all. Get paid way too much money to play a game.


----------



## Stan D

I watched the game, and even the commercials were disappointing.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I caught a few minutes of it. 

I am a Nebraska fan, and two of our best players were in the game. Suh and Burkhead. Suh was double, triple teamed most of the game according to the other half. Donald gets all the press and is seldom double teamed. 

Burkhead made some good runs I guess. I will have to hear about the Patriots for another year now. But the bandwagon LA fans will crawl in their holes I am sure. In the last two weeks the LA window flags have grown at an alarming rate, most likely will sound like crickets by Tuesday. lol Sorry it wasn't a better game. 

Our neighbor made the same comments about the game, boring and so were the commercials. I missed all of them I guess. Most likely watched about 5-10 minutes of the game, going in and out to the garage.

Did build two 150 foot modern bridges from RIX. Will come from nowhere on to the layout with semi's on them. Anxious to see what it looks like when I get close to being done.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well I have been busy with other things the last couple of weeks.

I made some traffic lights, not too good, but at least something there until I can do better.

I have started working on the center drop in. It is modeled off the swell in Utah and Arizona. With some small buttes around the edges. Not finished yet, but base is cut and still have to put some dirt, rocks and grass on it. Most likely will get another coat of paint tomorrow. A little to light for the surrounding areas I think, but you can't tell untill it is dry.


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Well I have been busy with other things the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I made some traffic lights, not too good, but at least something there until I can do better.
> 
> I have started working on the center drop in. It is modeled off the swell in Utah and Arizona. With some small buttes around the edges. Not finished yet, but base is cut and still have to put some dirt, rocks and grass on it. Most likely will get another coat of paint tomorrow. A little to light for the surrounding areas I think, but you can't tell untill it is dry.


Holy crap, that is awesome.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you Nikola, but not finished yet, and it takes time for it to dry. The first ones were just paint, and I really like the look, but it needs more dirt to relate to the rest of the layout.

Built another yard light and worked on the swell some. Trying to get the right amount of dirt and allow some of the color to show thru is not as easy as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Still has to dry and then other layers of dirt to add. I have some Sedona Red dust I would like to use, but it just glows when I try to use it. The swell is more orange, like the original paint, but most of my layout is further north and not quite the deep red. Need to figur a way to merge the areas.


----------



## Stumpy

That looks great!

And now I know how I'm going to do my two lift-out sections, so thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The dark areas are a little lighter this morning. Hoping by the time I get home, most of it will be dry for the next layer of stuff

Thanks Stumpy, just don't make the insert too heavy with stuff on it is the only rule I live by.

Bob


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Worked on my cooling towers that will set at a factory along the edge of the layout. Very visible, so they will be functional, sorta. I put electric fans in them and will use dry ice to get the steam look. Hoping to try that out this evening. The other option is a s smoke system for an HO train. Seuthe makes one that should work. Would rather use the dry ice.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well the dry ice idea did not work. Concerned about the oil for the smoke causing problems down the road, so may just end up being the fans. It makes a little noise so that helps I guess.

Worked on the insert a little tonight. Got several different colors of sand and rocks on the buttes and swell. 

In the last picture it appears the local taggers have gotten the butte, but just turned out that way. Have to paint it.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The last photo it appears to be tagged, well at least on the phone. Laughed and blamed the local rail fans


----------



## Nikola

Dayum, it gets better and better.

You can buy smoke machines used for stage work. Locate the smoke maker under the table and hose it where needed. Maybe all your factories can smoke it up.

Would be fun.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I need some real fine light tan dust. Everything I find is just too coarse. Want some sand dunes in the swell and to lighten the outer edge a little I think. Have a gray area worked into it and have tried to follow the mountains along the back side, which in the future will be made to look more like the swell in texture.

Tired tonight, think I am taking a night off and just gettting some sleep.

Did get word that the rest of my grain bins and my 3 other bridges came in, but never went to get them. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Have been a little busy with washed out roads, bridges being washed away in our 10 inch rain a few days ago. Our main road made the National news. We were shut off from the rest of the world for a couple of days, but got the bridge rebuilt enough to get back and forth. Be a long month or so before it is fixed correctly.

I worked on the layout a little this evening, still on the insert.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

These are not finished yet, still want to add bushes and static grass. I am trying to find a finer dirt, almost needs to be a powder, in sand colors.


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> These are not finished yet, still want to add bushes and static grass. I am trying to find a finer dirt, almost needs to be a powder, in sand colors.


Grind chalk? Blow on with a Flit sprayer?

Mortar and pestle and suitably-colored soil, or beach sand mixed with a spot of charcoal to darken a bit?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I will look into the chalk idea. I have beach sand, but still too coarse for what I am looking for. Some of the brown and reds, actually sift down to what I need, but need a lighter color. Chalk just maybe the answer. Thank you sir!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Unsanded tile grout. Even comes in colors!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I messed with the chalk tonight, but just could not get the color I am looking for, will check Hobby Lobby tomorrow for other colors of chalk. I am sure they have it.

Will look into the grout Lemonhawk! Sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Have been busy with other things, but have started on my next industry, which will be a coal fired Power Plant, but will have the large odd shaped chimmneys. Having a friend turn them down on a lathe for me. Will try to get something far enough along so pictures make sense. Also working on a viaduct for access from the North side of the layout.

Just got back from the eye doctor, Glaucoma is under control, but eyes still burn like hell from the drops. Allergic to the drops, and nothing else to take. I guess it is either burning or going blind, I am still in the keep seeing corner, but there are times I wonder.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Decided I needed another approach to the ethanol plant and now the power plant. I have been debating this viaduct for awhile. Other wise the trucks would have to drive thru the intermodal yard. Not very realistic to say the least.

I had worked with a model bridge for the other side, but really did not like the way they looked and it needed to be on a turn.

Unfortunately we have already had a major accident on the route. No injuries or fatalities but was kind of amusing.

The viaduct is styrene with channel on the bottom and small channel on the top to form the guard rails, not painted yet. Still need some short pieces of channel


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I decided to remove the round house and turn table, you can see the cut outs in the picture above. There will be a small mountain/hill in that place and an unloading zone for the coal trains. I am trying to make a wall along the viaduct, but it is too far for me to reach easily. Will get it done, but not as quickly as I had thought.

I am going to weld a wagon type thing. That will allow me to climb on it and lay over the table/layout and work on it.


----------



## Magic

The viaduct idea is great, looks good but why paint it those truck drivers will have it torn up in no time.

Magic


----------



## Stumpy

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I am going to weld a wagon type thing. That will allow me to climb on it and lay over the table/layout and work on it.


This should get you to thinking... https://www.micromark.com/Topside-Creeper-Step-Ladder-Support-System


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Magic, just image how bad it will look white!!!!

Stumpy, that is very similar to what I was thinking. Wondering if it would be cheaper to build, or just order the thing. It looks a little flimsey for my taste. I was looking at cutting up an engine lift cherry picker that I have. Don't plan on replacing any engines again. Thanks for the tip sir.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have decided to run some square tubing under the bridge. That way the cars and trucks can have lights on them. That will be a project prior to final installation I think.


----------



## Andreash

Just a thought with trying to reach things (that are out of reach). Get a couple of friends over, and you could use wires like Tom Cruise did in Mission Impossible.😄







What could go wrong?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I just ordered one of the creepers. 179.00 delivered. Supposed to be here by Friday.

I got the sides on the viaduct. Still need to paint it. Need to run it down to the ethanol plant. 

Started working on the power plant. Made a transformer, well started it, should finish it tomorrow I think.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I just put a bunch of stuff to make the transformer. I will use smaller insulators I think and they will be painted black with coper wire wrapped around them. Will make two more of these.

Also have a friend making me the large cooling towers I called chimnies. He said he should be able to make them over the weekend. I want to have three of them on the layout. 

I have tried to figure a place for the coal to be dumped other than right at the plant, and i think I want a field of coal. Seldom see that in any of the pictures I have researched so far. May make a solar farm that connects to the plant. A lot of ideas, but nothing finalized. Planning be damned. Full speed ahead, eh what iceberg?


----------



## Stan D

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Full speed ahead, eh what iceberg?


Fun fact- Did you know that Iceberg lettuce was served on The Titanic?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Decided it was too big, so cut some things down. Feel it is close enough to do the job. i will light up the power plant .

I also got a few new trains this week, and a few more coming before Saturday. Ran into a guy on ebay that had all sorts of old trains, never or very minimal operation. His shipping charges were fantastic so I kind of went nuts. Bought a 1967 Rio Grande, by Concor, will need to change some trucks but can handle that. I bought a 6 unit NYC passenger train, more as a parts train than anything. But it appears to be like new also. Picked up a Model Power Southern Crescent 10 car train with Diesel engine. Wooden Box, track and transformer, all like new. DC only. But a kool looking train that my Grandson will enjoy. He is 8 but has developed an interest in past presidents back to washington. So may be able to get some time with him on the train. This whole unit cost me 76.00 dollars. $40.00 for the other two. I have another Santa Fe coming. A DCC RDC western pacific and some kind of ballast presser train unit. Some deep well 53 foot intermod cars. Will get pictures as they come .


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Trains will be in the Get anything new section.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Almost finished with the transformer, and am happy with it. I think it could have been a little smaller, and the next two will be. Will try to get a lighter green for them. Headed to town shortly.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

These are going to be the main attraction in my power plant until I get to the custom buildings. I may have a flat deck with turbines and generators on it.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Couple more, then off to build my coal car dumping machine. Well after the trip to town.


----------



## Guest

Very nice work on the transformer, Poppet. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you sir. I used a rolling stock box, and cut it off and glued styrene to one end. The next one will be styrene only. Will be a little longer and shorter, but not much. I have a couple of workers that I plan to have on the transformer to add more attention to it. I also want to add a boom truck to be installing the wires above. A lot of ideas, and too many in progress. But it keeps me interested, i just move to the next thing if I get bored. 

But I need to get all the white covered up. It is driving me nuts. Want to see terrain and not Alaska!

I have some cool ideas for the rotary coal dumping station. I hope I can make it work.


----------



## Stan D

I hope your workers are working safe. Although....... it would be an interesting scene


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Ehh, they will melt, no big deal. lol

A couple of photos, that I have for reference have workers climbing on the transformer.

It isn't fired up yet, so I think they will be okay.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Been working a little on the layout. Here are pictures of where I am at. I have gotten into scratch building stuff, because I can't find what I need.

Have wired the transformer to the grid and made two more sections for the grid. I am building a scratch rotary dump for the right side of the layout, it will not be functional but will look close enough to the real thing. (I HOPE).

I have decided to just make a coal field along the side of the track with several piles and cats and tractors scraping it into a conveyor system. Had to make the conveyor system, as I wanted it to reach quite aways. Not done yet, but you will get the idea I think.

Will be painting the conveyor silver for contrast, but will heavily dusted with coal.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The converyor system, I am thinking about intermodal yard on the far end or a pit ash set up. Would be a very busy area in real life, but I control the trains so it would work. lol


----------



## Guest

Very nice work, Poppet. I really like the substation and transformer.

That conveyer is huge. One of the things I liked when I was in N scale was the real world size of industrial buildings. 

Excellent work.


----------



## MichaelE

That whole electrical complex looks great. Scratch building is very rewarding part of the hobby.

I would put a high gloss coat on your insulators if they are representing ceramic.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks guys. On the insulators I was trying to get the color of the model I was using, but could not get close. Today I made another transformer and finished off more of the conveyor building.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Sorry every once in while this happens. Don't know how to fix them

Here are the pictures of the new tranformer, even when they were unloading it off the flatbed rail car. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

still more work to do on the transformer, I like the black ends on the insulators, but it takes a couple of coats to get them where I want them. I need to look back thru the thread to see if I posted the pictures of my viaduct. Main change in the layout, but it was needed.


----------



## Chaostrain

Very impressive. I always look forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you sir. I forget to post sometimes, but mostly not getting to work on the layout is the reason. 

Here is a nearly finished viaduct. This is my favorite modification/piece of my layout. It was the hardest to figure out, to cut. I am still holding off on painting the center line. Have to figure a way to do it. Hands are not as steady as I would like for that job. It is painted concrete and is almost all the way to the ethanol plant. It will also service the electric company and possibly anothe intermodal yard.


----------



## Chaostrain

Have you thought about a drafter's compass? You could clamp a brush in the pencil holder and run the compass point along the edge of the road. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Andreash

Well done, the electrical transformer station is unique, and stands out. 
I like the overpass, it works real well in the composition of the scene.
You are progressing at a good pace...cheers


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks Andreash, I appreciate any and all comments. Chaostrain just gave me an idea of how to do the center line marking. The far end has to make a very unusal curve to get into the ethanol plant. But by going straight you run into the concrete plant. Have a lot of industry. Was supposed to be Steam Trains, but have gone off on Passenger trains and late mode diesels. but having fun, not a lot of days to be able to play with the trains. Sorry I go started in it so late in life, but it sometimes wakes me up in bed, with a plan to fix aproblem or away around that problem. Then you have friends that tell you, you are doing good work and that makes life easier. A good group here for sure.


----------



## Stumpy

Looking great!

Get a crew in there and right that reefer car! 

Center line on the viaduct: Pinstripe tape?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have looked at the local car shops, but no one has yellow or white. May have to order it on line. I have a large intersection on the other side of the track that will need it.. I had planned on just painting the styrafoam the concrete color, but like the styrene road bed much better. 

Back at it tonight, have to service three tower sites today and play with my hot rod, and get it ready for a big car show tomorrow.


----------



## Andreash

I used vinyl from a sign shop to mark my roads. It sticks well, and can be removed. I got my yellow and white for free (odd remnant pieces). Easy to cut, and can be repositioned if need be. Woodland scenics also sells road line markers, they work well as well...


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I just got on line and bought some pin striping rolls of white and yellow. 1/16th. I called my graphics guy and he said he didn't think it work as well as the pin striping stuff. He does make signs, but his main business is wrapping cars and trucks. Thank you for the idea. Yours looks great, hope I can get mine close to that straight. I have a bunch corners and one real long sweeping one. That is the reason I haven't attached it to the board. Figure it would be easier off the board where I can reach the whole thing easily. It is about 7 foot long.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well started another new project this evening, decided to build a coal stacker/reclaimer maching for my power plant area. This is a scratch build and seems to be going okay. I will put some finishing touches on the open spaces to cover it. These are giant machines and maybe a little big for my area, but damn the torpedos. Full speed ahead. It is far from perfect, but it will serve its purpose of drawing attention to that area, and away from the ethanol plant some.

The first picture is what I am trying to model.


----------



## Guest

Good luck with the build, Poppet. There are a lot of very small structural parts to make and fit but you're off to a good start.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks sir, it will be a challenge to make it look real. They are gigantic pieces of equipment.

Need to make the counter balance longer.

No measurements to go by, only knew the boom was 85 feet long. Tried to get close, but can see this morning that the counter weight is way too short. 

I am not going to go too crazy on this. Will fill in as much as possible, put the top cab in and the one by the wheel. 

It goes about 7 to 8 foot back in the layout. The inner working parts will not be visible from track side. Will paint it construction yellow and burry it in a coal field between the power plant and the ethanol plant. 

Still not sure I will use it, may just make piles of coal and use cats to push it around.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Worked on the coal dispenser/colletor a little while this morning. It is getting closer to what I want. I don't think the scale of the actual equipment is off, but the width of the conveyor belt should have been double and about 3 inches longer. I may correct the length part. 

It is hard to imagine how big these things are. On one video I watched they were taking a new one in. A semi with three axles and low slung that normally halls those giant dump trucks was under one small part. It looked like a sliver.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

They run on their own tracks, four to five time wider than regular rails it appears. It dumps coal on to the conveyor. The wheel scoops up coal that has been stored in the yard. The same machine puts the coal in tall hills, it is watered down so it does not create a lot of dust. 

When it is taken from the field it is almost perfectly flat. The machine operates from side to side like a weed eater. Cats push the coal to the top of the hill and wheel scoops it up. Incredible video to watch. I had no idea how much coal we use or export. 

The coal fired power plant that is in southern Utah provides 20% of all of Souther California electricity. So I guess it kind of fits. It does not have one of these machines though, I am quite certain.. 

Also looking at making a coal ash station near by. That will give some different colors to the layout I think. It is mover of a light orange/brown color. I have done a lot of research on this, even if it isn't quite prototypical, it has been a learning experience for me. It is extremely interesting.

Coal ash is a very dangerous pollutant. The US and CSX are working hard on using it and transporting it.


----------



## Andreash

Impressive!!!!

Lots of progress on your layout. I finished a BN blue box caboose and I think I’m moving forward.....When do you find time to sleep


----------



## Chaostrain

Once the mercury is removed from the coal ash it is used in construction. Here we call it fly ash. It's mixed into concrete to make it water proof. Cement leaves enough space between molecules that is big enough for water molecules to seep through. The sweating you see in old concrete basements. Fly ash is small enough to fill those spaces making them too small for water molecules to get through.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well with making this giant piece, I don't think I am going to have the fly ash area. Got a coat of primer on it, still a lot of stuff to put on the base. A inner block that looks to be covering the wheels. I dont have enough large wheels to do it, and doubtful you could see them where the unit will be placed. Still not sure I am going to use it. Might just be too big. I really want to, but don't want an albatros either.

Still have to put control box near the wheel. Not having a lot of luck figuring something out that looks right.

Will run hydraulic lines after it is painted Catapillar yellow. Then will mist it with flat black paint.


----------



## Andreash

The cab and electrical box are shaped from a piece of fine grained wood, with paint, and black decals (to simulate windows)(cardstock doors). Maybe something to consider. 

That is shaping up to be a impressive build...cheers


----------



## Guest

You have put a lot of work into this, Poppet. I agree with Andreash, this is an impressive build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have a few things I want to add to it, but wanted to get the base coat of paint down. Will add some additional plates, my put diamond plate on the main deck. I still need to get the squaring table, a saw to cut the styrafoam. I end up just clipping it, then sanding it close to what I want.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Here are a few more pictures, just about done with it. 

A friend asked me to build him one, so I think I am giving him this one and building one with a double wide boom. Too narrow and looks funny with the front control booth attached. Took it off.

Pictures are of the unit, and where it will end up on the track and the different views of it from different parst of the layout.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Location and views


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I put two kool white lights in the crane. But have not taken pictures of it yet as I am going to put 4 flashing yellow lights on the corners. Hopefully will have the lights tomorrow.

I started working on the coal yard. It will be concrete and will have a scale 10 foot concrete retaining wall around it. The coal field has been partially made, but only painted. There will be a concrete area between the coal fields and the tracks will be made out of T beam with 1/16 insert on the rail side to make it strong enough to hold this behomoth. I sat the only cat I have on the coal pile, where it will eventually end up. I would like to find another one. I am planning on putting yard lights around the outside, which are Alkien 7.5 inches, around scale of 120 foot I think. Still have to build them.

Here is my idea of a coal reclaimer in its basic stages. Kind of excited about getting this one farther along. Anxious to see what it looks like with the fine and medium cinders on it from Woodland scenics. I bought a bunch of them when I was going to do steam. Thought I would never use them. Alas my dumb stumble around and do things, makes them a real plus I think.


----------



## Magic

Coming along nicely, certainly different.
Looks great. A very nice scratch build for sure.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have a lot of plans for it. Big retaining wall all aroundit. Long converyor for the koal to the power plant. Will use the building I build and the conveyor for the concrete company donw the road. I boght 8 fully build cement trucks that are really kool. Anxious to getthem on the board. I still have a 120 foot of track to add to the back side. Will start getting hot in there soon.l I saw the thing in a vidieo and decided I wanted to learn about them. I remember strip mining in the midwest, with the giant cranes and giant trucks. This looks a lot more effiecient.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Got the retaining wall up on the South pit coal fields. Put some coal cinder ballast on the piles to give it the real look. Still working on the tracks that the unit runs on. Need to cut down the North pit some so I have room for the long conveyor...


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Still more coal ballast needed, but ran out of gas tonight.


----------



## Stumpy

Looking great!

Found another video of the a stacker/reclaimer. Man, that thing is a monster.

Skip to ~ the 2:00 mark in the video (unless you're interested in seeing the PLC HMI screens).


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

My friend in Hemet has decided he wants this unit. I will finish it and then start on a new one, that will be closer to the proto. I have also figured out how to make the crane rotate so will try to figure that out on the next one. It will be a little taller and have a double boom. Will be some time next week before I get to start on that. 

Thanks Stumpy for the video. Every bit of footage helps make the thing better. Not a lot of close up information on them. Trying to find heigth and width to make it a little closer. I know the boom on the one I was working off of was 110 feet and over all about heigth was 80 to 90 foot, from what I caught on the screen.

I got a angle cutter, small saw and miter box today. Tha will make it much easier I think. Need to research it more before I start the next one. But I am very happy with it and it adds a new industry to the layout. I need to figure some type of wheels for it and finish the track up. Hope to work on it most of the evening. Off to the garage.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I messed with it tonight. Got the lights in and working. Glued down the rails and cut lines in the styrofoam to represent concrete. Did not get that painted. Did finish both retainer walls, but did not get them painted.

I found a micro wave Chili lid that I will use for the base on the next one. It will look pretty good I think.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Getting close to finished, but was not fast enough, the power plant needed coal tonight, so they worked thru the night, I guess.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The picture at the top of this page is my current problem. I love the butte that goes in that hole, but really do not feel it goes with this area of the board. I am thinking about taking it out. Make a large fended parking lot. It would act as a parking facility for the .local business, susch as the ehtanol plant, the coop Grainery, Power plant and the coal reclomation facility.

This would also become a large distribution for new cars, fresh off the auto racks. Thinking a couple hundred cars seeting there. It would have fences and gates, possible guard shacks. Lights around the perimeter Would like your comments and ideas, but I think I am committed to doing this. Will tie th.e industrial are together a little


----------



## Stumpy

I think the butte serves to break things up a bit. 

Set it in the hole and let's have a look.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I will post a few pictures of it in the hole. But I think I have decided to make the auto distribution center and parking for all the people that would be working at these industries. I have a few amtrak auto haulers, enclosed, and I ordered a couple that are open. I will be able to use either one I think if I make it right. 

Limited because I don't want any lights or track to deal with when I have to take it out. The other thought was a big lake, but it would just be a poluted mess in real life. The butte works, but the auto distribution thing gives me an industry that most don't have, and my layout is leaning more towards moder railroad operations, I think, or at least in this area.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Tried to post pictures but some token expired, so will do it again. That crap just makes me crazy.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

a few more from different angles.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The last two.

Thanks for the comments Stumpy, really not certain on this. Not like I am going to destroy the butte, but I just feel it looks out of place. I was fine with it until about a day ago. It is the third scene I have had there. Brice Canyon, which was just too out of scale, then the quarry, which setting next to the ethanol plant looked ******. The butte is the closest so far.

I bought all the styrene to do the parking lot, so will make it and see how it turns out. 

I have to make an N scale two story station that is someplace in West Virginia. My buddy just loves the way it looks, but no models come close to it, so I told him I would take a stab at it. I bougth the lap board for it yesterday to. He is trying to get better pictures of it. I guess he has seen it personally. Memory from childhood, you know the story. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The really good news is I bought a Mini Split AC/heat system. It will get here the 10th. 24K unit which should cool the whole garage. I am also enclosing the train layout into a real room, putting a floor above it, where I can store stuff, but keep the train in a better enviroment. Less dust and humidity. I truly have went off the deep end on this stuff.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Was getting ready to cut the styrene for the base, and realized that the likelyhood of a new car distribution area accross the street from a coal mine does not seem realistic, they would have filthy cars to deal with. Again it isn't real, and most people would not think like my little squirrel brain does. 

Maybe a giant storage facility, with a box car junk yard. I need something that fits the area but seems realistic. I am going to make some parking on it for sure, as it would be needed. I could make a giant plant, but it would not have lights or rail delivery. Which would increase the truck traffic and I don't have adequate roads for what I have now..

How about a large truck terminal. We have them in Beaumont with 200 docks. Maybe make a pair of those, then I have to come with more trucks. 

HELP!!!!!! HELP!!!!!! WOLF WOLF


----------



## Big Ed

Nice modeling. :smilie_daumenpos:
Love the mountains, coal yard coming out nice.

And a Long coal train. :thumbsup:
You need more dump trucks for hauling coal out too?

Where is your layout located? In a Quonset hut?

When I have the time I will have to sit down and read your whole thread.
I see a lot of nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you sir.

Yes it is a quonset hut type building, actually a CalTrans building I bought about 8 years ago. A little over 1200 square feet. I only get to use half of it though. have to keep the wife's car in it. 

My layout is designed to lift up, but have decided that is not going to happen. I have holes in the center of the main board for access to work on the track, clean it or make additions. But I can't stand the holes, so I make inserts to set in them. Trying to make them fit the area. Originally the layout was going to be steam, but just had too many problems with it and changed to close to current day rail road operations, I guess. I am not a railroad person, but got into it a little over two years ago. I have about a year of work in the layout. Just having a ball, I enjoy the scenery more than the trains I guess, and have recently gotten into scratch building stuff.

This is my first layout and really know nothing about it. I joined a local train club and the guys do more arguing about who came to a meeting. You learn nothing at the meetings other than you wasted your time going. lol I still pay the dues and all but seldom go.

The layout is N scale and is approxitmately 20 foot by 20 foot with a center section of mountains that is about 4 foot by 16 foot.

Thank you for your comments Big Ed.

Bob


----------



## Big Ed

Ha Ha Ha about the club.
Sounds like my boat club meetings. 

Yes, I got to hit the sack to get up early, I haul chemicals and have a 500 mile turnaround day tomorrow. A nice stop I back in and they offload the tanker. I take a nap.

Love that refinery too, we have over 50 chemical products in my yard. But we haul many more. One is 190 or 200 proof grain alcohol. Its been denatured to make it undrinkable and the different denaturing chemicals used are to our customer specs.

From the quick look, your refinery looks great. A lot scratch built? I still have to read the thread.
As you said many tanks and a maze of pipes look nice.
The more the better. :thumbsup:

Bayonne, NJ
Use to be the huge refinery of Exxon.
I have another picture of inside the old Exxon refinery in Elizabeth NJ that shows a qua-zillion pipes all over but can't find it.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Drive safely, with a load like that you could never be to careful.

I have decided the auto distribution center is not the way to go. I am building a large warehouse with many truck docks. Seldom are freeways close to the warehouse, but not too far away. My roads will service the warehouse I think. It will be quite large, I have the office end roughed out. Will start with a single story, but it may grow to a two story type deal if it looks okay. Will still make some parking areas for the surrounding industry. Chain link fence around it. That will be the hardest part I think.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Pictures were hard to find, they are now in the April folder, but it is still March. Oh well I got them.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

This is one side of the complex. The earlier picture is front and and office area. There may be a second smaller building depending on space. Right at 70 docks, depends on how lazy I get on cutting these.


----------



## Stumpy

Yep, I like the butte. Looking at pics 2-4 in post # 321, I think it ties everything together.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Stumpy, it is safe.

I have it stored on top of shelves along with the rock quary that was in the same spot. I am going to build the truck terminal, and parking lots, then will see how it looks. I plan a large addition on the back side that is to be more open, that the butte and the rock quarry seem to be headed for. 

I have many hours in the butte, with a lot of painting, gluing and different color of rock and sand that I have from the area this is suspposed to look like. The butte was modeled off of areas to the west of Kayenta, Arizona, and some of it from near Moab, Utah.


----------



## Big Ed

I don't know if you want to buy or scratch build chain link fence but I remember a few years ago a thread where someone purchased chain link fence.
I you are thinking about buying, have you searched for any yet?

I could try to find the old thread, I think it was bought but maybe someone scratch built some. 
I can't remember what is was.

Fifer has a chain link fence kit, he is a member here though he has not been on for a while.
Fifer has a bunch of N stuff, check him out.
https://www.fiferhobby.com/fences-railings-highway-signs-and-related-page-2/


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I am most likely going to scratch build them. I have to make several different parking lots in the area. But if you have time and can dig it up, I am interested in learning about how to do it. Thanks Ed.

Fifer is amazing, I really enjoy watching his videos. I spend a lot of time watching youtube and the other sites. 

Well here is my truck terminal. Nearly 70 bays, and a couple yet to do. Not close to being done, but you get the idea. I need to buy more trucks now for sure. lol

I have decided it will need to have lights. So will paint the inside black and and seal the corners. I am thinking about making sky lights in the roof. Most of those big warehouses have them. Will leave the floor white so when the lights are turned on at night it will shine thru the roof. 

But cutting all those doors freehand was not a lot of fun. I was continuously slipping with the dremel and the exacto knife.

Skylights might be harder.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Here it is with the roof setting on it. Nothing glued and none of the detail I plan for the building. I start something, and don't plan on it being much and then all these ideas start popping in to my pea brain. Really want sky lights in this. I know they are not going to be perfect, but light shining thru from inside the building, at night will really look neat I think.

This is pretty thick styrene, and I really like working with it.

24 inches long and 19 inches wide.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Got the sky lights in. Painted the inside of the building black. Will do lighting tomorrow night. Have to work on towers tomorrow. 

I plan on painting the building, but not sure of the color yet. Most likely a shade of white, but need to cover up the glue discoloration. Will put some doors in also. AC ducts I think with other venting. I tried the lights in the building and I think the look I was looking for, will happen.

Still have to fix the sagging roof, before it falls in and kills someone.


----------



## Magic

Before you put the roof on you might think about having some of the doors closed.
Don't think you would see all 70 doors open.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Absolutely correct sir. None of it is glued at this point. I am painting the inside. I normally use the rubber paint, but only had Krylon flat black. I have beeb trying to decide what color to paint the building, and thought about different colors for the doors. I plan to have about 25 trucks using the terminal. I have several Kato Trucks, but they are container trucks. Wonder if they are used this way. Need more research on that side.

I have several strips painted in Silver to cover the bay doors. 

I need to get the base/concrete painted and stack some stuff inside. doubt you would ever see it, as it is a ways away from the edge of the board, but you never know. I also need to figure a color to paint the inside of the skylights to give the warm white color you see from them. Conduit on the outside of the building, bumper bar painted yellow.

Some red poles around the stairs and the fire hydrants.

I figure I have another day or two on it. I don't want to glue it together until I have the lights installed. I will use the styrofoan to mount the WS light fixtures and just have one plug to pull when I take it out of the layout. I am guessing about 6 warm white lights on the inside, and 8 Kool white on the outside. I still have to attach that to the base, make some more cuts for it to fit properly.

When this is done, I will be making a rotary dump section on the far west track. It is never used, but I can have several full cars and a couple empties after the dump. I bought a HO model of it. I will have to down size it below N scale for it to fit with the existing tracks, but it won't be operational, so a couple of scale feet won't be noticed I don't think. Mine will be the system that several are dumped at the same time. Should be quite the challenge.

Oh well off to work, may not have a lot of time for it the next two days.

Thanks for looking and keeping me thinking Magic.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I got the look I wanted with the Sky lights, the building is not setting on level ground, and the doors are still not on the building, but I put one light in the center. Only got to mess with it for about 45 minutes tonight. Four letter word again tomorrow. I have one area that did not turn out right, need to add some styrene corners to I don't have any light coming thru. Will get that tomorrow hopefully. Would like to have it on the board before the end of the weekend. Still a lot to do on it.


----------



## Magic

You wouldn't find containers used this way but what you would see is 28 foot pups in sets of doubles for local delivery, 
doubt if these are available.

Roll up doors get dirtier than the building so a bit darker shade would be right.
Would also help them stand out some.

The skylights look so cool, nice touch. :smilie_daumenpos:

I worked in the trucking industry for many years and could come up with enough 
ideas to keep you busy for months.  

Magic


----------



## DennyM

Very nice Poppet.


----------



## cole226

Really nice modeling.

You have come a _L O N G_ way in a few short months. :appl:


----------



## Guest

The lighting looks great, Poppet, even in it's unfinished state. I think lights are an important part of a model railroad and help bring it to life.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you guys, I appreciate your very kind comments. My only regret is that I didn't start earlier. Well and maybe doing it in HO. Never expected to get, this, into it. But had talked for 50 years about doing it. I have a lot of things I do, hiking, mountain biking, off roading, 4 sports cars, travel and more I am sure. But this hobby, for me is just so captivating. It allows me to do things that I dream up and find a way to make them work. The engineering part of it, the building part, the concept and the artistic part. Well heck you all know that stuff. 

And then I get the comments above, from people I have gained information from, guidance from, and dammit, it just makes you feel good. When people that know the hobby appreciate what you do makes it way more fun.

Again thanks to all of you. You make the hobby better for me.

Off to work. No playing today. Have to design a custom WiFi tower for Riley's Farm in Oak Glen, CA. Has to fit into the 1800's era. Should be a piece of cake. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have been busy the last few days and not able to work on the layout much, but got to last night and again this morning. Just notified I have a tower down, that is 80 miles away, of course on a Friday night. Off I go. I keep telling them I am retired, but they just don't listen. lol

Wanted to post these pictures and get your ideas on the sky lights. My feeling is that they should have some tint to them, so I put green frog tape over three of them in the top right hand corner. Not the best picture and not terribly noticeable, but wanted to hear what you guys think.

I also painted the building a very light tan, and will put a fine light gray ballast on the roof. Still a lot of detail to do on the roof and side building.


----------



## Andreash

The tan colour in my opinion is perfect. Skylights look good as well. 
You keep me motivated to keep moving ahead with my railway....cheers


----------



## Big Ed

I found a recent thread on the chain link fence.
Maybe you saw this?

Go to post #494 in this thread,

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26478&highlight=chain+link+fence&page=17

I know there is another on the site, from years ago.
Stilllooking.


----------



## Big Ed

You may have come across this already on you tube?


----------



## Big Ed

I know you look at you tube, have you tried a search for n scale chain link fence.
A bunch of videos come up.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=n+scale+chain+link+fence

I think I am done looking for the older thread I know is here.
I can't bring it up out of hiding.
I should have tagged the thread way back when.


----------



## MichaelE

That is one heck of an industrial complex. Nice work!


----------



## Magic

The building color looks just fine but I'm not so sure on the green tint on the skylights. 
It might be a little too dark or might be just the pic. :dunno:
The tint cuts down on the glow from inside and makes the skylight more defined.

At one point you mentioned what kind of trucks you need.
I though that containers would not be at such a terminal.
But looking at it again and the size of it some containers would most likely be there.
A facility that size would get truck load, LTL (less than truck load) and 
containers as well.

Knowing you what ever you do will look just great, you do fine work.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you Magic. Nice to hear, from you. I know your abilities.

Unfortunately I am not going to use it. At least for now. It is just too big and hard to place on the track. I have to remove other things to put it in and will most likely tear other stuff trying to do so. 

The butte will go back in for the meantime. Once I get the coal reclamation plant done, the Power Plant, the inter modal,area and a small car distribution facility done, I will finish it and install. I have ordered a bunch of trucks and trailers. It will see the layout, but it just too much of hassle at this time. Thanks to all of you guys for your input and time looking at my project. I have to have access to that area, just too many problems doing it now.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Haven't had much time to work on the layout, building a model of the train station at Thurmond, WV. I don't have the tools to do this, but it is coming out better than what he has, nothing. lol


----------



## Andreash

Wow, the scale of that building is impressive when the trucks are in the scene.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Still have to finish the roof, stain the parking lot more, then i need to move to the ethanol plant and do the same things. Still need to paint the concrete in the coal plant, and redesign the power plant. I have four large cooling towers coming for it. I also want to make a rotary dump for several coal cars on one of the sidings. A lot to do in the area, but have a very good idea of what my goal is.

Headed to Phoenix for a short vacation, so not much will happen for the next week.

When I get back I have to finish the Thurmond train station. Need to figure out how to do the stair case. Are things like that available. My eyes and fingers do not work good enough to make one I don't think.


----------



## Gramps

Very impressive! Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I finished the Thurmond, WV Train Station, well at least my version of it.

https://www.nps.gov/neri/planyourvisit/thurmond.htm


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

This was done with an exact knife and dremel. I need a list of tools from you guys so I can do a better job. I am happy with it, but would like to have a done better. The owner will paint it and further detail I think. Or I may get tasked with painting it, not sure. Hopefully it is done and I will be able to get back to mine.

My cooling towers are supposed to be here tomorrow. Anxious for them, have been waiting a month for them.


----------



## Sandman824

*Fantastic*

Hey Poppet. Great work. Just finished this thread and am very impressed with your layout. Wish I had the space. Keep up the good work. I will tell the guys and this should help inspire our club N layout.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you Sandman, appreciate you looking at my layout. 

Well the friend, (Is he really? lol) has decided I need to paint the train station, so I put initial color on the building.


----------



## Guest

The station looks great. You did an excellent job. Your friend should be very, very happy.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Again thank you Country Joe!!!!!

Taking the station by my friends house this afternoon. I think I have decided I want to finish it, but he is excited to see it. Have to work on a tower this morning, so not making a special trip to show it too him.

Started messing with my auto/train debarkation system. It will be tiny, maybe just two tracks with loaders and unloaders. Will have some pictures tonight I think. 

Getting the time of year where I spend more time on my bicycle than on my layout. Have a lot of miles to put in before trips to Colorado, Utah and Arizona this season. Not in as good as shape as usual because I played all winter on the layout!!!!


----------



## Guest

I look forward to seeing the tower when you get a round tuit.

2 tracks should make an acceptable auto/train facility. While smaller than anything the prototype would use it's big enough to give the look and feel of the prototype.

For what it's worth, I have a couple of round tuits somewhere in the house. I put them in a safe place so I'd have them when needed but now I can't remember where I put them. Oh well. :dunno:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Dropped the Train STation off this afternoon. He was very happy with it. You just never know what people expect. Mark is kind of particular, so really had no ideo fwhat to expect .

He was very happy and had already placed it before I left. 

So now on to the auto/distribution area. I expect to have about 60 cars with a old train building housing some, May put a body shop for minor damage incurred. 

Have decided the original Power Plant is just not enough, needs to be bigger and better, and of course more lights, by ten fold. Also looking at the automatic dumpers on the spur.. Still alot to do to get it where i want it.

Tied up the next few days,


----------



## riogrande

Checking this topic for the firs time.

I couldn't help but notice the unusual building the layout is in. What kind of building is it, with the curved roof sides etc. It looks almost like something out of a science fiction movie.

And the name of the RR - I looked up the definition for the name:

pop·pet
/ˈpäpət/
noun
1.
INFORMAL•BRITISH
an endearingly sweet or pretty child or young girl (often used as an affectionate form of address).
"“Here you are, poppet,” the nurse said"
2.
HISTORICAL
a small figure of a human being used in sorcery and witchcraft.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

riogrande,

I am guessing you are talking about the European train station. They were glass and steel. I really liked the look, and did not have room for the standard train station. There will be three of them when it is done. Two completed and one being built. It is a Faller product. Still sold, my hobby shop just got one in last week. This is the area I store my passenger trains in. It is a new addition to the layout. Most likely should have been done differently, but you get what you get. I am happy with the area, but still have a lot of work to do on it. 

Actually the only thing done on the rail road, would be the saw mill, but still have work on the track above it. I don't like finishing things, as I continuously change my mind on what I want it to look like. 

Poppet Flats is where I live. A small mountain community in a valley of two small mountain ranges, also known as Silent Valley and Rancho Encino. We are 17 miles south on Highway 243 in Southern California. The area was a major movie star retreat back in the early 1900's according to local history. The mailing address calls it Banning, but we are 15 miles out side of Banning city limits.

I am not into things being exactly as they were. I started off with steam, and had nothing but trouble with it. Moved to diesels and feel the layout has morphed into 1950's to rather current.

Hope this gives you some idea of why and where.

Bob


----------



## Guest

Poppet, I think he means the building your layout is in. The walls of the full size building look curved like your layout is built in a quonset hut.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Missed that one for sure. lol

Yes, it is a steel building, actually made for Cal Trans. It is 40 by 30 and a little over 14 foot in the center. Side walls are right at 9 foot where they start to arch to the top. Built to withstand 250 mile an hour winds.

Cal Trans ordered the building for just under 29K. Budget ran out and the building was not completely paid for. Had to be paid for by the 15th of December. I happened to call the 14th and ended up paying 7500.00 delivered. Best purchase I ever made. Three of us built it about 8 years ago. 

I use to house, my dually crew cab, my FJ Cruiser with off road trailer behind, my van, the wife's Volt and company pick up. Gigantic. Now it is for my train. I built a second story/shelf above the back side of the train. I plan to cover the front soon. My AC/Heat unit arrived last week, so soon the layout will have a real home with heat/AC and humidifier.

You normally see these building along the side of the freeways where they keep rock/gravel or ashphalt piled. Keep the grader/loader in them.

Sorry riogrande, missed your comments completely. It is a pretty neat looking building.

I build small micro wave tower set ups in it. So it is a complete write off as it is a work site. Yea seriously! Will get an outdoor picture to complete the story. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I decided to mess with the auto distribution site. I have not decided if I will go full on it, or not. If so the new cars will be used in another area and dedicate a good amount of space to it. But the old style uncovered cars are what I have been working on. The amtrak cars will be in the new area. I will have three tracks dedicated to them with 5 autocars on each track. Thinking about a freeway that will circle around the bottom of the layout and join near the viaduct area. It will not connect, but head off to certain death. All just in my head at this time. As most of you are aware, I change my mind many times, make a lot of stuff and then never use it. Duh, but I am having fun, and that is what this is all about. Here are the photos


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

And yes there are headlights and brake lights on the car coming off the train. 

The Amtrak cars are not open on the ends, so will customize two of them and have them at the end. I did not know that all were lined up and they drive the cars thru all cars to load them. I would guess they turn the train around and drive them off. You learn things when playing with your train I guess..


----------



## Guest

That will make an interesting scene. I don't remember ever seeing one on a layout.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have/had a lot of open space, that originally were going to be farms when I was leaning towards steam and the 1900's. I had a plan then. But moving towards the new diesels I needed a purpose for them. 

I will be remodeling the power plant, making it appear, closer to the plants along the ocean, ones I have worked in. Large decks with the turbines visible, diamond plate decking and the turbines painted a military green. Will move it to the west side of the track along the mountain range. That will make it easier to run the high voltage wires up and over the front range of mountains to the second range. Plan to make a 4 to 5 car rotary dump on that side of the tracks. I have a lot of ideas to make my layout different from what others have done. I think you almost have to, modeling/designing the current age of rail road.

I am trying to figure a concrete bridge that arks up and to the left with a complete 90 degree turn and then another one off the side of the board. Will be doing it out of styrene like the other one, but a lot more figuring on how to make it look natural and feasible. May not be possible. But taking the paper plant out will leave quite a hole, that the freeway would fill.

I screwed up and do not have trains running on different levels on the front of the layout. I think I can hide that with a freeway that runs the length of the board above all the lots and things. 

I don't use any of the layout programs or other computer generated tools. All will be free hand. If I decide to do it. It will be a gigantic undertaking I think. My nickname has always been McGyver so might as well try to live up to it on this. lol

Thanks Joe for following my work, I know I enjoy looking at all the pictures you and Stumpy, Magic and MichaelE post. For me the more merrier. I learn from you guys and you give me inspiration to try things I most likely would never had tried.

What a wonderful hobby. The other half was never really into it at the start. No hassles about it, but now comes out to look at what I am doing on a regular basis. She says it is more fun to see it develop. 

I have rattled enough, I have a roof to fix on the dog kennel. Off I go!


----------



## Guest

Hey Poppet. I've been looking at your posts of your layout. Fantastic! First attempt huh? Well done. Your truck terminal is great.

Gary.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you sir, I have always wanted to do it. But was afraid of the DC and all the areas. Once I heard about DCC it made it so much easier. Started it on whim three Christmas's back, so close to 2.5 years of messing with it. Actual time on the layout is a little over a year as I don't work on it much from late April until December. Last year I did start the end of October. 

Bought a mini split AC/heat for the garage, which may allow me to work on it more year around. It gets too cold during the winter and way too hot in the summer.

Again thank you for looking at my layout thread.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Forgot the pictures of my Train House. lol


----------



## oa5599

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Thank you Sandman, appreciate you looking at my layout.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the friend, (Is he really? lol) has decided I need to paint the train station, so I put initial color on the building.




A little late on this one but catching up. What materials did you use to construct the building. I’m in love with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you oa5599. It is all styrene. 

New project is a modern day power plant. Ideas from a plant in Belgium I think it is.

Will post some pics when I get farther along. Very rough at the moment.

Our train club came by this morning, so now I have a new job of making the local hobby shop display closer to current day activities. 5 sections out of 26 need to be done. They feel it will draw a younger group if they can identify with the industry/time frame. Worth a try, we need a younger group for sure.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Got started on my new power plant. It will take up quite a bit of space, both sides of the track with a large grid, three cooling towers, enclosed conveyors, and a lot of lights. A little over 100 scale feet in height, but was restricted on length. Would like to have had a few more out buildings and still may, but want the grid on the other side of the tracks so the wires don't interfere with other things. Want to make a 5 car rotary coal dump, but may not happen.


----------



## Stan D

Wouldn't it be appropriate to house the power supply for the layout inside that?


----------



## Guest

The power plant concept looks good, Poppet. That will be a massive facility with real world feel to it.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Your building (the one your layout is in) reminds me of a accordion. Did it come sort of compressed and then you just pulled it to make a nice long bldg. Or do you just have a lot of seams seal? Neat looking and functional building - no interior posts!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Lemonhawk,

It is piece by piece, bolts about every 10 inches or so. each section (arch) has 7 pieces. You bolt them together and then stand them up. It looks like a slinky as it goes up. The first few are terrifying. And took a few hours to do. But once we figured out they were not going bend it went pretty quickly. You assemble it with all the boltsh finger tight. Once the whole building is up you tighten the bolts. It is a Cal Trans building, but do not know if it was designed by them. It cam from Florida. Supposed to with stand 250MPH winds. 

Best investment I ever made. Love the darned thing. This summer it gets AC/Heat and Humidifier for the train.

Thanks Joe, 

I spent a little time on it today, but headed out now. Wanted to get the lights in it, but not going to happen. Using kool white and warm white. with four flashing red lights at the top. Nothing is glued together on top as I have to run the lights and then glue it. Should be interesting. Will have to set it upside down. 

Have not decided if I am going to use light gray ballast on the roof. I always paint things black to keep the light from coming thru. Using white styrene it gets pretty bright.

Also trying some indirect lighting in the boiler area. The lights will be turned down low, or the building will be too overwhelming I think. Right now there are 30 lights for it. Need to turn down the Ethanol plant some tol


----------



## Stumpy

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Lemonhawk,
> 
> It is piece by piece, bolts about every 10 inches or so. each section (arch) has 7 pieces. You bolt them together and then stand them up. It looks like a slinky as it goes up. The first few are terrifying. And took a few hours to do. But once we figured out they were not going bend it went pretty quickly. You assemble it with all the boltsh finger tight. Once the whole building is up you tighten the bolts. It is a Cal Trans building, but do not know if it was designed by them. It cam from Florida. Supposed to with stand 250MPH winds.


Like so...


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Yes sir.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Got a little done today, but have to head to a tower now.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I guess I kind of dropped the ball on the warehouse/truck depot/auto distribution site. I have it setting in, but still a lot of stuff to do to the area. But now working on the power plant and finishing the coal distribution site.

I have a couple of trucks with lights on them, but will not install until the insert goes in for a period of time. A couple of train club members were up Saturday, gave me some more ideas, yea like I need more ideas.


----------



## Fazeman

Wow Poppet! You've done a tremendous amount of work sense I last checked in. I'm going through all of your pages. At the overpass now. Great job on it. Very realistic.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I had been thinking about a more modern layout. Your ethanol plant got me going. Have been building scratch buildings and stuff ever since.


----------



## Fazeman

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I had been thinking about a more modern layout. Your ethanol plant got me going. Have been building scratch buildings and stuff ever since.


It would be cool to see a project like yours in person.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Come on by, were just down the street from you. Well some street anyway, actually a dirt road about 2400 miles away. lol


----------



## Fazeman

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Come on by, were just down the street from you. Well some street anyway, actually a dirt road about 2400 miles away. lol


If I plan a trip out west this summer, maybe I can visit. Regarding the utility vehicles, River Point Station has high quality Ford utility trucks. Check out their site at http://riverpointstation.com/index.html and hit their products tab.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

It looks like they may plan on N scale, but nothing pops up when I hit that button.

Let me know when you are headed this way. I am gone in Mid May, Mid June and 3rd week of July. 

Worked on the power plant this evening. Need to get more lights, supposed to be in this Friday. Decided to put there red and white stacks on it. Will see how they look when the rest of it is done. Here are a few pictures of the main building/boilers.


----------



## Andreash

Very nice. Always impressed with n scale and the scale that buildings can be built to....cheers


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you sir.

I think I am within scale. These type of buildings are built around the world, but not coal fired. A power plant in Utah has a 700 foot stack, mine is at 160. I kept cutting it down until I thought it looked somewhat correct. I would have liked to have make the building a little longer, but only so much space. Height and width are pretty close. Of course they don't give that information, so had to decide on what some things were off of actual pieces that I recogonized

This is modeled off of building in Belgium. Not exact in appearance. But it is a gigantic building/site. I would guess another 10 out buildings there. I will try to find it again and post it.


----------



## Guest

The power plant looks fabulous, Poppet. You do excellent work.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you again Joe. 

I am thinking of building a new/modern hospital on the peninsula I planned to build last winter. Have been planning on the peninsula since last November, but can't stop working on stuff long enough to do it. I need to get it buil before i put a ceiling over the top of it. Will soon need the AC unit, Grandson's birthday this weekend, Mother's day next week end and a trip to Solvang, CA with the car club the following. Not looking like it is going to get done this summer, as things really start to get busy around here this month. I have three trips to the San Juans during June, July and September. Those are all 10 day deals, the one in September may end up being three weeks. Who knows, have to do more train research. lol 

Tomorrow I start riding the bike again. Have taken too much time off of it and am starting to feel it.


----------



## Guest

I hear you, life sometimes gets in the way of our hobby. As you said, you can do some research and planning, and visit here each day to keep active.

Don't overdo it right out of the gate. Take it easy until you get back into condition. I was riding 3 to 5 days a week but fell out of the habit for a number of months. I just got my bike out yesterday, put air in the tires and took a short ride, only about 20 minutes. I usually ride for 45-60 minutes, but after the long layoff I was tired after the short ride. Today my legs are quite sore.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have been riding my whole life. Still race every once in while. But just have not felt up to riding the last couple of months. Will take it easy for sure.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Worked on the Power Plant a little last night and this morning, got all the lights in the main build, but none in the smaller out buildings. Need to make something to enclose the bottom of the stacks. 

I bought a fog machine, it should get here this coming week. I will pipe the fog to all of the smoke stacks on my layout, at least that is the plan. 

Still a lot of work to do on the power plant, need to paint the concrete and make some tracks on it. Put in a chain link fence on the left side where the heavy equipment is setting. Want to make a cross over bridge for pedestrians and need to finish the road across the tracks for entrance. The hanging light wire will go under the conveyor when I am ready to install it. Hope to glue down the main building tonight.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I sat in the power plant last night, connected the wiring for main building lights. Have to work on out building lighting. Still not glued down, maybe this evening I can get to that. Have a lot of work to make the creek bed around west side of the power plant, meaning the large mountain area. Still need to light the grid and plumb the cooling towers. Main wiring will go up and over the mountains on the large towers.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Nice looking cooling towers. The plant looks big! impressive, really like all the pipes that connect things! Here in Florida the hot cooling water is circulated into the bay and in winter the Manatees gather there to keep warm!


----------



## MichaelE

What a great looking layout. It's so huge.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Yes the layout is large for N Scale. You are seeing about 1/4 of the whole thing I guess. I have wanted to do it for many many years, but never had the time. This is my first layout, and things are not prototypical of a real rail road I have learned. I just started putting track down and where it went, there it was. LOL But it is fun for me, as I am normally the only one who sees it. My train club members liked it.

I will try to get some pictures of the whole thing as the train runs thru it. I plan to do a video of the train actually carrying the camera, but not close enough to finished to do that yet. 

I am sorry if I bombard you with photos, but your comments help me make decisions to keep moving ahead or to look things over and make corrections. I have learned everything from trial and error and of course watching you tube. The scenery part came natural for some reason. The buildings have been very easy so far. But my stuff is not perfect by any means. 

I truly want to thank all of you for your comments, messages and help. It makes it way more fun for me, to hear where I have done good and maybe not so good. If some suggestions have not been followed, it maybe because I don't seem to ever finish a project. Those ideas maybe in the next session on that particular area. It may take a year for me to get back to it, who knows. But all comments, advice are taken in. 

Again thank you guys for helping me so much. Not only by your comments but by looking at your layouts and how you do things. I will never copy anyone, but I use their ideas if it fits what I want from my layout.

My next large project will be the fog machine. That will really look kool if I can smoke coming from all the chimneys!!!

I have worked in refineries and power plants. It has been quite awhile, but have always remembered all the overhead pipes and electrical conduit/trays. I plan to put some trays on the main building before I glue it down. That is if I glue it down. It is away from the edge, so not worried about it getting knocked off. With so many lights in it I may need access to them down the road. Will figure that out as I get closer to completion.

I am still looking for all my lift trucks and gang trucks that I had. They would look really good parked up near the cooling towers. Need to dig thru the receipts and see if I can find the Ebay dealer I bought them from. Must have thrown them away. 

I worked on the smaller building a little this morning,but will not place it with lights until tonight. The long small rectangular building still needs a lot of work. I want to put chain link fence around the perimeter. That will require the whole thing to be removable.. DUH


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

May have new inspiration for a new industry. 

I build micro wave towers/design networks to get high speed internet to remote areas. This morning was approached by Lockheed to get service to a new facility they are building in Beaumont, CA. The site is where they built the fuel cell that blew up on the Challenger. It has been closed for many years. Ground water pollution from testing the rocket fuel on this site. Federal Government is requiring them to clean the area and all the water that it has affected. So they have built/are building a state of the are water treatment plant. Supposedly newest technology. 

So I will have access to a high security area, and will get to see the inner operations of it and what it looks like. If it is as interesting as I think it will be. it just might be my next project. Union Pacific runs with in three miles of the site, so I can justify it I think.


----------



## Guest

Assuming a water treatment plant is as interesting as it sounds it would be a very good project.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Will try to get some pictures if possible. I don't think it is top secret or anything like that, but the site has been guarded by armed guards for as long as I can remember. They will take you into custody and escort you off the property. They got me about 10 years ago riding my mountain bike on the property. Of course they took me to the other side so doubled my ride back. It has a giant steel gate that has a guard 24 hours a day. I am anxious to see what they have built for sure.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Fuel cell blew up? I don't recall any fuel cell explosions.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

When the Challenger space shuttle exploded. The fuel cell came from this site supposedly. At least that is the local story. They closed the plant shortly after I guess. I did not live here then. But Lockheed still owns the property and have to clean up the area. They tested the fuel cells/tanks in the area. It was in 1986.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I finally set the main power plant into the layout. All lights are wired, but some routing of the wiring lines and connections need more work. I still have to figure a way to finish off the back of the towers. I made a small building to cover the bottoms, and think that is about all I am going to do with it. May try to put up chain line fence around the perimeter.

I found a couple of my boom trucks, thought I had more. Found my MOW trucks so set them in the picture.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Looks like I need to work on the front parking lot! Here are the night pictures


----------



## Magic

Very impressive indeed, love the night shots.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you Magic, having a lot of fun with the layout.


----------



## Guest

Poppet, that is one coooool layout. Awesome modeling skills. Thanks for the photos.

Gary.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

The power plant looks great. It is a very realistic scene.


----------



## JKP

As has been said, impressive and cool. Great pictures.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks again guys, I really appreciate you looking at my layout.

Unfortunately today was too cloudy for me to do the site survey at the water treatment plant, so will do it on the first nice day. We have not seen many of those this month or last for that matter.

Did have something very interesting happen today. I saw the birth of a Friesan horse. Have some videos of its first steps. The little thing was up and moving around, all though it was shaky, in about 45 minutes. Anxious to see it on the next trip.


----------



## MichaelE

Your powerplant is a work of art. It reminds me of Baldwin power plant just up the road from here.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you MichaelE. 

I am learning and just having a ball. 

Tonight I decided that on the right side of the power plant I have area that used to be for the fold in the table, Not doing that any longer. So have decided to make a good sized lake in the area, that will move the grid a little farther away, but will make the area more realistic than the angled walls that have been there since I started on the layout. I had planned to make an insert to hide it, but with all the stuff I have done, decided that lifting the board on a 90 degree angle was not going to work. Hopefully I can get the lake done over the weekend. But have a car to work on, so may not get too far with it.


----------



## MichaelE

It certainly wouldn't be out of place near the power plant. Baldwin power plant has a large cooling lake used for the plant.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

It is at the foot of the mountains, so will put a small dock and couple of guys out fishing on it. 

If the water treatment plant does not work out I have decided on my last main project. My wife is the Chief Nursing Officer at a small hospital in the Inland Empire. They are getting ready to add a new wing, just completed a 5 story emergency room and ICU unit. The wing will be an 8 story deal. Will make the hospital very neat in design. I asked her last night about building it, or her ideas about a hospital. She is all in, has already texted me pictures this morning. Most likely will go this way, pretty neat to have her involved in the layout.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Water treatment plant was a bust. Big metal building with a bunch of machines inside. No tanks, no reservoir, just a blue building out in the middle of no where. I did get them service so the plant can work. 

Working on the lake and the grid. Here are a few pictures. Have not had much time to mess with the layout lately


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have the grid almost done, a couple of vehicles that I want to put in it, and maybe an office site, but basically it is finished. The station that I am going to use for my Amtrak set up is almost done


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Try to post new pictures again. Phone doing crazy stuff


----------



## Magic

Looks very good indeed, you have a good eye for detail.
The night shots look amazing.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE

I love the highway. You don't see that too often on a layout. Great job.


----------



## Andreash

Well done. The electrical facility is unique, rarely modeled. You have many unique structures on your layout....cheers


----------



## Guest

Both the power grid and station look great. The station scene is well developed and looks fabulous even though it's still a work in progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thank you guys. Still some work to do on both and have to do the cooling tower tie in. Most likely a little farther away from the plant than they should be, but I don't claim perfection by any means.

Eventually I am tearing all the mountains down and redoing them with out plaster. But that will be at least another year. Still trying to get my island built so I can move forward on my new Veteran's Hospital. I want to cantilever the floors and make it very modern in appearance. I can at least do something for them if the government won't.

The wife is very involved with the hospital project. Seems to be excited about doing it. She is as at Cedar Sinai Hospital this week and will be at Riverside County next week


----------



## Gramps

Modelling the station at an angle to the edge of the layout is very different and looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks Gramps, 

You guy's approval makes it all the more fun.

I picked up an Amtrak passenger train and want to make this a commuter stop. Eventually when I get the peninsula/island built, I plan to have bridges that will attach it. Way down the road for sure. Currently I have four roads to no where.

I also plan to enclose the layout. Make a room around it and over it. Big project and a bunch of money I am thinking. With this rain, my work hours have been terrible, but not a lot of them. 

I did not have a plan for my rail road. I had ideas, but not a single one of them had roads in it. Just space where I could navigate to the industry or business. I am working on making the infrastructure work with what I have.

Actually the whole area where the station and saw mill are at, are added on to the main board. Originally it was supposed to be forest for the saw mill, but realized I needed a siding for it after it went a little more modern. 

Most of my layout is rural and would only have gravel/dirt roads. 

Also have a plan to put a 4 lane freeway over the entire industrial area. It will be approximately 18 feet in length. Getting the intestinal fortitude to do that has taken longer than I though. lol


----------



## Nikola

It is coming along so nicely.

Something I have wondered about and was reminded looking at your most recent pictures - would horsehair work for power lines?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

You know, I have access to Friesan horse hair I think. But it might be too black. Their mains and tails are extremely long. Never thought of that. I don't like the wire I used very well. But not sure I want to start over on it Actually bought some straight brass rod, thinking I could put a slight sag in it with a bend. But it is too thick.


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> You know, I have access to Friesan horse hair I think. But it might be too black. Their mains and tails are extremely long. Never thought of that. I don't like the wire I used very well. But not sure I want to start over on it Actually bought some straight brass rod, thinking I could put a slight sag in it with a bend. But it is too thick.


The thickness seems perfect. I have an old horsehair brush and a strand came out and that gave me the idea. With the tensile strength I think it would give the perfect sag and obviously could not get a weird bend in it or kink. On one strand of hair, the darkness might be an advantage. A drop of iso glue would affix each end. Why not try it out? Or mail me some and I will add it to mine! Not seeing many horses, LOL.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have a customer that breeds and shows Friesian horses. 
http://www.friesianfocus.com/

I am going there next week. Will see if I can get some of the tail hair. It would be nearly 4 foot long. Great idea, and if I can get it, will figure out a way to get some of it to you. These are extremely high end horses, and are owned by micro biologists. They may just say no, really don't have an idea. My daughter in law has a horse to, so will try that approach also. It would be kind of cool to say I had part of a 750 thousand dollar stallion on my layout. lol

I am guessing Joe will say no to my idea, but who knows. I am a jarhead, trying to clone one is out of my reach. lol


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I have a customer that breeds and shows Friesian horses.
> http://www.friesianfocus.com/
> 
> I am going there next week. Will see if I can get some of the tail hair. It would be nearly 4 foot long. Great idea, and if I can get it, will figure out a way to get some of it to you. These are extremely high end horses, and are owned by micro biologists. They may just say no, really don't have an idea. My daughter in law has a horse to, so will try that approach also. It would be kind of cool to say I had part of a 750 thousand dollar stallion on my layout. lol
> 
> I am guessing Joe will say no to my idea, but who knows. I am a jarhead, trying to clone one is out of my reach. lol


Holy cow! Them there are some serious horses!

Reminds me of an old broken down nag my grandfather once sold. The potential buyer asked if the horse was any good. My grandfather replied "He no looka so good, but he'sa strong".

So the guy buys him and soon is back, pissed off. "Hey", he said, "this horse is blind!". 

Grandpa replied "I told you he no looka so good".

Thanks in advance if it works out!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Yea it is a serious operation, but a hobby. Joan is into the showing side and breeding side of it. Joe wants stallions/geldings. Well over a million dollars in the barn that houses 24 of the horses. Just crazy if you ask me, but what ever floats your boat I guess. I talked to the daughter in law and she will bring me some next week. So will have an idea if it works or not. She says her's are about four foot, brown and black.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have some hair from the Daughter in Law's horse. Will give it a shot and see if it works.

Headed to Durango/Silverton, Telluride/Ridgeway and Ouray next week. Marking the end of my train season I assume. 

Took the mountain bike today and did a 23.3 mile ride around Diamond Valley Lake in Hemet. 1:47:39time, only off my best time by about 6 minutes, so still in pretty good shape, other than being a giant food blister! So most likely the garage is off limits some. 
Anxious to see how it is going to look, but now it seems it won't happen until late fall

'


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I have some hair from the Daughter in Law's horse. Will give it a shot and see if it works.
> 
> Headed to Durango/Silverton, Telluride/Ridgeway and Ouray next week. Marking the end of my train season I assume.
> 
> Took the mountain bike today and did a 23.3 mile ride around Diamond Valley Lake in Hemet. 1:47:39time, only off my best time by about 6 minutes, so still in pretty good shape, other than being a giant food blister! So most likely the garage is off limits some.
> Anxious to see how it is going to look, but now it seems it won't happen until late fall
> 
> '


Sounds good; let us know how it works.

How did you find a straight, 23 mile downhill run?


----------



## MichaelE

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I have some hair from the Daughter in Law's horse. Will give it a shot and see if it works.
> 
> Headed to Durango/Silverton, Telluride/Ridgeway and Ouray next week. Marking the end of my train season I assume.
> 
> Took the mountain bike today and did a 23.3 mile ride around Diamond Valley Lake in Hemet. 1:47:39time, only off my best time by about 6 minutes, so still in pretty good shape, other than being a giant food blister! So most likely the garage is off limits some.
> Anxious to see how it is going to look, but now it seems it won't happen until late fall
> 
> '



Have you had a chance to order any catenary for use in your power plant?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

No MichaelE I haven't. I am still working, I have no reason why, but I still love my job and still show up quite regularly. I have two micro wave towers to finish before I leave on vacation Sunday, so have been tied up with them for the last couple of weeks. 

I doubt I do anything with it for a couple of months. I am headed to Durango to ride the Narrow gauge train to Silverton, do Mesa Verde and the Grand Canyon stuff next week. Then to Ouray in July for the Toyota FJ Summit for two weeks. 

Hopefully I can ride my bike a lot this summer, then I have a car run that I sponsor/lead in October, plus a trip to Ouray in September for an Alumni group of FJ guys. Also a week in Moab. In the summer the train falls way down the list of priorities unfortunately. 

I didn't get my AC in the garage like I had planned, so that keeps me out of the hell hole in the summer. Maybe this fall I will get it in.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The ride is pretty flat, a little over 1000 foot of climbing, but it was 94 degrees. That had a pretty good affect on me after the ride, but not during the ride. Today we installed two 20 foot micro wave towers in an RV park. I could have done without those for sure. Setting here fighting to stay awake. Battle is being lost I can promise.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Just checking in, still alive, but in my busy mode. I did a little work on the layout night before last. Have decided the next project is the freeway across the layout. Most likely get serious about it in October, too much going on the rest of the summer. Still need to get the heater and AC installed. Ran out of time on that.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Getting ready for a large mountain bike trip. Riding in Sedona, Flagstaff, Wolfcreek Pass, Telluride, Ouray, Up Black Bear switch backs.

Then to Moab to do the Rodeo, to Bryce Canyon to do Thunder Mountain, on to Navajo Lake to ride Virgin River Rim trail, Brian Head, then down to North rim of Grand Canyon to ride Rainbow Rim trail. Hoping to do just over 400 miles in 19 days. Most are at altitude. No way to train for that here, so will have to adapt when I get there.

After that trip, returning the 23rd of September, then leave for Lincoln, Nebraska to see the Huskers play Ohio State on the 28th, down to Jefferson City to ride Binder Lake and Caty trail. Go see the Chiefs play the Colts and then the wedding that I can thank for all this free time. LOL. That gets me back mid October and work on the layout starts again.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well got back and found a new Scale Train waiting for me. Ordered a new BLI heritage model for Southern Pacific. It should be at the hobby shop by now. Excited to get back to working on the layout. 

I see a lot of you guys have been busy. Some great work being done.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Back at it again. Battling allergic reaction to Glaucoma medicine, so can't work at it long.

I have been threatening to make a freeway across the layout and finally started messing with it tonight. Got the main turn on it done and roughed int the layout. No paint on it yet so the white stands out a little too much


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The freeway will be approximatly 18 feet long, going from one side to the other, depicting east and west. Both ends will end up going no where unfortunately. The wife wants her sports car in the garage. I guess I better give her at least a third of it, or it might get uncomfortable around here.


----------



## Gramps

Glad to see you back at it.


----------



## MichaelE

Looks great. You don't see a four lane expressway on a lot of layouts.


----------



## Stumpy

The elevated freeway is a neat idea. :thumbsup:

I recently added a couple of roads to nowhere. I've seen layouts with tracks to nowhere. I think they add interest to a layout by inviting the viewer to use their imagination.

"Where does that road go?"

"I don't know. You tell me."


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Yea, but the track cleaning will be a nightmare... Oh well, I just thought one day it would really be different, and since I am going more modern day era. It fits.

Thanks for the comments guys. Good to be back playing again.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Oh and thanks guys for the welcome back stuff. I missed reading all you progress and activities. I have a lot of work to do this Holiday season, and won't be able to spend as much time on it as I had hoped. I keep telling them I retired in June, but it seems to fall on deaf ears. Well it will make the Christmas Season Happier/not quite as broke. lol


----------



## Loconut

*Freeway Construction*



PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Back at it again. Battling allergic reaction to Glaucoma medicine, so can't work at it long.
> 
> I have been threatening to make a freeway across the layout and finally started messing with it tonight. Got the main turn on it done and roughed int the layout. No paint on it yet so the white stands out a little too much


You will have to build a freeway for my layout before you high tail it to Utah Very impressive but your layout is too.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

You need to post pictures of your layout asap. 

We hang out at the same Hobby Shop, Dynamic Hobbies in Hemet. Loconut is into operations and had a giant yard and too many bridges to count. He is an avid railroad guy, and knows all the locomotives and such. He is a true modeler. Unlike me, who just throws stuff against the wall and hope it doesn't fall off.


----------



## Steamfan77

Sorry Poppet, I’m going to disagree with you on your last comment. I started reading this thread last night. All I can say is wow! You are more talented than you know. This is your first layout??! I wish I had half as much talent scenery wise. You truly have a gift. I’m going to continue reading, and can’t wait to see what happens next!

Andy


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks Steamfan. I just have so much fun doing it. Keeps me off the couch when I am not riding my bicycle. I try to follow all of you guys and take any tip I can get. Unfortunately no one ever gives me money. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks Loconut. I have ideas now of how to do it. Would have been a lot easier if i had though about a couple of years ago. .


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

WOW!!!!!

It is almost February and I have not worked on the layout. Too busy with work and got the SoCal cold that seems to take a month to get over. 

Plus worked on the wife's sports car and put a new engine in mine. Hopefully with in the next week or so I can get back to work on it and catch up looking at all the work you guys have been doing.


----------



## Tom_C

Wow. You replaced an engine and don't have spare time to work on trains? 

Does. Not. Compute.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

In honesty we put a large turbo on my car two years ago, with nothing but problems. It has taken a world class tuner/builder two years to figure out/finally blowing the engine. It took me a while to just decide the car was good enough as it was originally. Had to locate a GM LGK crate engine to replace the original. It is a show car and takes a lot of time, the stress from it held me up some to I think. 

My work normally slows down during the winter months, but just hasn't this year. 

I have been buying new locomotives for the train layout while all this has been going on, but just not enough time in the day, or heat in the garage to spend much time on it. 

I will try to do better. lol


----------



## Gramps

Welcome back.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well got away from work early today, and thought I would take a look at what has been going on. Man a lot of new posts. Will spend the evening looking thru them.

I have decided to close in the layout, meaning building a wall on the east side and putting a top over the layout, with recessed lights and all. This will be the next big project. I am building it with box tubing so I can use the area above the layout for storage and not lose all of my garage space. Hoping to pick up the steel this week. 

Unfortunately I was supposed to have retired last June, and now have contracts to work thru September of 2021. Thanks to my friend and owner of the company. lol Not sure I can complete this or not. Scheduled to go to Europe and Egypt in October of of 2021. 

I really hate not being able to work on the layout, had thought I would be full time on it by now. Alas I guess good health brings on other problems. I will take the good health and no layout work over the alternative I guess.

I am really going to work on doing some work on the layout, and spend more time on the site. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Got off work due to rain in Temecula area. Raced home, sun shining and ready to go to work on the layout. Need to move the wife's sports car out of the garage. Of course it started raining the instant I went back out side. Will clean around the layout at least.

Did get half the steel ordered for the wall and second story of the garage ordered. Will pay for the other half on Monday, then can move forward on that action. Once it is built can put in the AC/Heat pump so I can work on it any time. Maybe someday.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Again time flies. Just so busy with work and training for Senior Games in Utah. Have done several mountain bike trips to Utah, Colorado, Arizona and to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon riding the Rainbow Rim Trail. 

Another trip planned for the first week of October. Again to Arizona, stopping in Utah for the Senior Games and then possibly to Durango, Colorado.

Losing my eyesight and mountain biking still is more important than the model rail road. I can see fine up close but the vision I need to mountain bike is going, so doing as much of it as I can while I can.

I have all the steel for the wall and ceiling of the train room. Will work on it towards the end of October and hopefully be able to work on the layout thru the winter with heat and AC installed. I was in the shop yesterday and heard the layout telling me I needed to get going again.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well it seems I keep lying to you guys. Just have been so busy with the mountain bike, I haven't been able to spend time with the layout. Today I cleaned/cleaning the garage areas so I can work on it. 

Have been debating on buying a 1955 Desoto Fire Flite and needed room in the shop for that boat. 217 inches long. No final decision on the car, but can put in the wall and still have room for for the train layout. I have never restored a De Soto before, but this is too perfect to pass up. Still trying to get the price where I want it. It is a driving car with perfect stainless, never hit and no rust. Needs the interior redone and buffed and it will look new. Only 37K on the car. It has been in a barn for over 50 years, but started and drove every couple of months. Anyway another project. But it falls behind the layout in importance. I think maybe a two month project if I buy it. No full restoration, no need. Survivor car, or close to it.

Picked up some new rolling stock for the layout. Military tanks and HumVees on three train cars. I want to make a military depot on one side of the layout. So actually starting to put things in motion.


----------



## BigGRacing

PoppetFlats, you should post some pics of those new cars if you haven’t already and I just haven’t seen it in another thread.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well they were supposed to be delivered yesterday. No UPS as usual. Will post them as soon as I get them sir. Still cleaning at the garage. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

First set of cars arrived this morning. Two more sets supposed to be here today.

I am using the mentos gum containers to make Quonset Huts, then will drape light fabric to make camoflauge netting between a couple. The vehicles on the train cars are not finished. I still have build or add parts to them. My idea is to have this setting in a corner and a small compound around it. Again looking for different things to model that fit in the time frames of 90's to current.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Please ignore the location and that of the Waste management shop. It does not go there either. Have a lot of stuff torn up right now, trying to get my wall built. I am beginning to feel like Trump on this wall deal, everything goes against it. lol


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Was in the shop all evening, trying to clean the track. Just too much and too far apart. I think I am tearing the whole thing apart and starting over. Will build the layout on the walls and make it more of a circle with a peninsula in the middle. More along the standard design. Have lost enough eyesight that I can not weld any longer, so will build the frame with wood. Will try to use the initial build in places it will work. But the arms aren't long enough and the agility is going away it seems. This will most likely be the last post on the site for awhile. I need to draw this up and make it right this time. Need to get away from the Kato track I think. Big undertaking, but was told by the CFO that it was fine, she could watch more of her flip this house crap if I am in the garage. 

If I tear it all apart, I can build the mezzanine over the area and have it covered, heated and AC will make the cleaning of the track much easier I think. I can do the walls and have my graphics guy do the pictures I want for horizon shots. I have worked on this for awhile, but I think I can save most of the building and plants and work them into the next layout with better planning. 

Or just put everything in boxes and forget about it completely. I don't need the giant track, I am more into the scenery anyway it seems. Less track and more scenery sounds good to me for some reason. When I started this I never took into consideration, roads, highways or bridges so to speak. The next one will be planned around the roads and byways that service the facilities the trains support. More thought on the next one for sure. 

You guys have taught me a lot and I will keep looking and reading about your developments. Hoping to keep inspired by all of you. 

Anyway have rambled long enough, to all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

l


----------



## Magic

Good luck on the rebuild, keep us posted as to progress and the planing.

Magic


----------



## Stumpy

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with. As Magic said, keep us posted on the remodel and the build.

Just remember, this is a hobby. If it gets to be a job take a break.


----------



## Dad_Eh

Sweeeeeeet mother of mercy..... I can only wish for a fraction of what you got. Well done sir and you deserve a round of applause.😮


----------

